# Neoflex 3 VS Spectra 600



## offbeatzombie

Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?

Which will be on the top?

Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


----------



## murtceps

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


To be honest, I considered the Neo3 back in January. Read my past posts if you have time  Long story short...I'm expecting delivery on my second Spectra any day now and both have been paid off! Got delivery of my 1st printer Mid February...you do the math!

I spoke to Anthony today after ordering some inks and he said that the ink carts for the Spectra 600 is almost ready to go!!! My 3rd and 4th printer will be the 600 since the competitor won't sell me one! 

Come to think of it... even if the competitor sold me a printer, by the looks/sound of their "quotes"...it will be too much time wasted....WAITING! 

TIME IS MONEY!!


----------



## marzatplay

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


You just opened a big can of worms.


----------



## Island Designs

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


First all prices need to be considered. Will Neo3 price of 5K stay or is it only an introductory price and if so for how long? Will the new Spectra 600 price remain at 7K? Spectra is also coming out with the Spectra 3880 (the pro series from Epson) and Neo is also seem to making a table top 3880, all prices needs to considered for a proper comparison. 

As we all know the Epson r3000 which both Spectra 3000 and Neo3 are based on has been discontinued and replace by the Surecolor P-600. Spectra is switching to the new 600. Is the Neo3 also changing to the 600?

Here a video of the Neo3: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTwySPIwfWw47t1MMSmfJFg

Video of the Spectra 600:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbIENEe-kPU


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Island Designs said:


> As we all know the Epson r3000 which both Spectra 3000 and Neo3 are based on has been discontinued and replace by the Surecolor P-600. Spectra is switching to the new 600. Is the Neo3 also changing to the 600?


Good points. Much More civilized than others. Thanks.
Yes, AA planing to go with 600 soon. However, hands are full with Neo3. tweaking, upgrading, meet AA standards, meet NeoFamily's expectations. AA engineers are keep adding more. Drive me crazy and cost keep going up.
Neo3 is printing fine. Bells and whistles are delaying shipping. I know I have to call "this is it" but after listen to them I cannot shut them off.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

allamerican said:


> Good points. Much More civilized than others. Thanks.
> Yes, AA planing to go with 600 soon. However, hands are full with Neo3. tweaking, upgrading, meet AA standards, meet NeoFamily's expectations. AA engineers are keep adding more. Drive me crazy and cost keep going up.
> Neo3 is printing fine. Bells and whistles are delaying shipping. I know I have to call "this is it" but after listen to them I cannot shut them off.
> Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


Yes, I agree. Engineers are very important in the design process. I like the way Spectra has the electronic engineer explain in detail on the video for the Spectra 600.


----------



## okprinter

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


Offbeatzombie,

Great question and as I am sure that if you read the forum you see that there are many with different passions. I believe both printers and companies have their pluses and minuses. They have their strong supporters and the ones that strongly dislike one company or the other. That is what is GREAT about Free Enterprise and Competition. It normally leads to better products and solutions for those of us that are customers.

I went with the Neo 3 because I purchased my Epson F2000 and NeoRip from All American and have had outstanding support and that is the reason I purchased the Neo 3. All communication with the All American team has been upfront and they have done everything they have committed to doing for me. 

The second reason I went with the Neo 3 was that it fit my business plan. So I believe the most critical question is what is your business plan. For me, I have plans to grow my current business so I was looking for a machine that has the strategy for growing with me. In this case the All American with the NeoFlex line has committed that the equipment we purchase will not be just obsolete in a few years but will be able to be upgraded. I believe this has been proven (others have as well) with the NeoFlex 2 being able to be used on the original NeoFlex frame. The Neo 3 will allow me to eventually upgrade to the 3880 base printer or to move to the NeoFlex 2 as my volume justifies the equipment. The NeoFlex line allows me the option to have different prints to print on different substrates without having to have totally duplication of equipment.

So I believe it gets to what is your business plan, what is your growth plan. How many shirts/products do you need to print today? How many do you want to be printing in 2 years...and on? Do you print 8+ hrs per day 7 days a week or do you print 6 hrs for 3 or 4 days a week ?

the 3rd criteria should be around maintenance:
1. what is their REAL monthly maintenance routine and costs 
2. how often does their machine do automatic head cleaning. 
3. How often do you have to flush the lines – for real-do not accept almost never..what is really recommended to keep the machine running good
4. If you get air in the lines..do you have to do an ink charge..what will that cost you
5. If you do not print every day and the ink sets and settles in the lines (turn blueish)..how much ink do you have to push through the lines to get good solid white again
6. Can you flush only the white ink or do you have to flush/purge all ink at the same time
7. How many test prints will you need to do to get all the settings right so you get a good print and all the colors right
8. How much time do you need to spend each day maintaining the printer
9. How much time do you need to spend each week doing weekly maintenance
10. How much time do you need to spend each month doing monthly maintenance.
11. You may also want to ask about how are repairs performed, can you make the repairs or do you have to send it back to them.

I know that is more than 2cents...but some thoughts for you to consider.

Happy Printing


----------



## offbeatzombie

Thank you very much okprinter for explaining me everything elaborately.

Actually I am new to DTG and have been following TSF and learning continuously through reading posts and threads.

I want to start online store of t shirts and so want to buy upgraded and latest printer who has latest technology which can give me sharp and good quality print on t shirt as well as hoodie.

My main concern is printing on dark garments. Howz Neo 3 on dark t shirts? I know printing on dark garments is an art but I am fully prepared to learn that art and I am sure that I'll learn it quick through support of people like you and TSF Forums.

As I'll be starting up, I'll not have much orders to print but I know that gradually it will increase. I have been following both spectra as well as Neo posts and threads and what I feel is Neo is something who will win the race.

I am planning to use only Dupont inks with firebird FBX100 pretreatment for printing on dark t shirts and hoodies. I am not concerned about my profit right now as right now as a starter I want to give my customers a good quality tshirt/hoodie, so even if I'll earn less I'll be happy .


----------



## jaroh

Things to understand with SPECTRA and NEO.

1. Both do not manufacture their printer. Both uses a modified Epson printer so maintenance and ink usage should be similar.

2. NEO uses different RIP than Spectra (NeoRip vs EKRip) I doubt if there are huge difference here.

3. Support - Both offer support and spare parts.

4. Price - Spectra a little high but who knows if Neo3 will be forever the same. 

5. Innovation and availability - I think Spectra is on top right now. We still don't see any Neo3 printed showcase. With Spectra offering a DIY Kit. This is a big bonus to DIY users.

6. Upgradability - Still to be seen. DTG technology moving soo fast in a year time new printers/base will come out. This is like an iPhone. you don't upgrade you buy a new one to get new features.

7. Printed size - I don't know if these matters but A2 vs A3 does matter to me and we still see limited A2 printers out there. Neo has A2 printers.

The DTG is moving at a higher speed now. Epson just deprecated their R3000 and replaced with P600 and we see these two players very active in wooing users.

Neo is solid company with good reputation. Spectra seems innovative and offering products that shakes the market.

In the end you need to make your choice and there are some choices too other than these two companies.


----------



## Island Designs

offbeatzombie said:


> Thank you very much okprinter for explaining me everything elaborately.
> 
> Actually I am new to DTG and have been following TSF and learning continuously through reading posts and threads.
> 
> I want to start online store of t shirts and so want to buy upgraded and latest printer who has latest technology which can give me sharp and good quality print on t shirt as well as hoodie.
> 
> My main concern is printing on dark garments. Howz Neo 3 on dark t shirts? I know printing on dark garments is an art but I am fully prepared to learn that art and I am sure that I'll learn it quick through support of people like you and TSF Forums.
> 
> As I'll be starting up, I'll not have much orders to print but I know that gradually it will increase. I have been following both spectra as well as Neo posts and threads and what I feel is Neo is something who will win the race.
> 
> I am planning to use only Dupont inks with firebird FBX100 pretreatment for printing on dark t shirts and hoodies. I am not concerned about my profit right now as right now as a starter I want to give my customers a good quality tshirt/hoodie, so even if I'll earn less I'll be happy .


If your planning on printing hoodies the 3880 has a larger print larger print area and is 4 inches wider, an a3 size Neo3 (r3000) will be very tight for hoodies. 

I own 2 Spectra's 3000 and printing hoodies is a real tight fit. Since my demand for hoodies is increasing I will consider a Spectra 3880.


----------



## murtceps

Island Designs said:


> If your planning on printing hoodies the 3880 has a larger print larger print area and is 4 inches wider, an a3 size Neo3 (r3000) will be very tight for hoodies.
> 
> I own 2 Spectra's 3000 and printing hoodies is a real tight fit. Since my demand for hoodies is increasing I will consider a Spectra 3880.


Neo3 uses a hooped platen (you'll lose 1/2" on all sides of the platen) Spectra uses a hoop less platen.

I'm modifying my 2nd Spectra to be able to raise the printer manually, up & down! 

Neo3 claims it can move the platen up/down electronically but it has yet to be seen....

I keep on reading "polishing & detailing" or is it just "delaying" because it is not working similarly compared to Spectra's posted videos???


----------



## Smalzstein

jaroh said:


> Things to understand with SPECTRA and NEO.
> 
> 2. NEO uses different RIP than Spectra (NeoRip vs EKRip) I doubt if there are huge difference here.


I agree with your points completly but this I must comment. EK print is like MS paint compared to Kothari Print Pro. The gap between those two RIPS in terms of print quality is garganutan. 

I belive that's why Spectra is going with Cadlink now.


----------



## Island Designs

jaroh said:


> The DTG is moving at a higher speed now. Epson just deprecated their R3000 and replaced with P600 and we see these two players very active in wooing users.


Spectra completed the 600 first, only waiting for reset chips...speaks volume.



jaroh said:


> Neo is solid company with good reputation. Spectra seems innovative and offering products that shakes the market.


Spectra's like the West Coast Choppers of DTG. Game changers, who's main asset is talent...IMHO. 

They have updated their electronics, switched the discontinued r3000 to the P-600 first, Spray-Station digital pretreater and will rolling out the 3880 next.


----------



## jones75

The two can't be compared. One is an actual product with proven sales and a great team behind it, the other is a copy and not even on the market yet. I have recently received my second Spectra and can tell you first hand that this printer is a definite game changer. I have owned a Neoflex in the past and the two are not comparable at all. The maintenance is the easiest out of any printer I have owned and I truly have no complaints.


----------



## Comicsans

I have a diy r3000 with the spectra avenger shield, and I am very happy with it.

My criticism of the original r3000 spectra is the low profile platen. There is not a lot of room to stuff the bulk of a hoodie into. On my DIY I used a similar tucloc platen that had about 3 inches of height to tuck away extra material. 

Read that spectra is working on a newer base. I hope that it has a taller platen area and a Z axis (height) adjustment. That would be great!

Spectra being the first with the R3000 and at a reasonable price, I could see the reason for compromising a Z axis.

I dont think they can continue to not include a Z axis on the next model due to upcoming competition.

I have purchased consumables from both companies, and I have been pleased with both companies.


----------



## EricDeem

Island Designs said:


> made the first digital pretreater


Wrong. BelQuette took the title many many years ago. It's called the EDGE.


----------



## Island Designs

Dekay317 said:


> Wrong. BelQuette took the title many many years ago. It's called the EDGE:


Sorry Eric, I have not seen the Edge or have any knowledge on it. I know the guys at Spectra speak very highly about Belquette. Manufacturing a pretreater has to be taken into to consideration and not to be overlooked when comparing AA to Spectra. I will correct my post.


----------



## EricDeem

The Viper XPT which is also considered digital pretreatment machine was probably the first on the market. The EDGE is more of what I would call the first "smart" digital pretreatment machine.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Thanks to all the Spectra end users for the feedback. 
All you guys are an asset to Spectra, TSF, and the Industry in general. 
(@Island) The Spectra 3880 is done, as you know we are transitioning our rip software to Cadlink! Right now there are just some small tweaks before she is ready to rock and roll  All Spectra's build Specs are being implemented to the Rip Software, along with profile presets for drag and drop setting for different ques etc. Our guys have had many many late nights the last 2 weeks, they don't stop! Ever! I think anyone that owns a 3880 dtg already will really appreciate and acknowledge what Spectra has done with its control system on this machine. 
Two of the Spectra engineers read your comment with the reference of "West Coast Choppers" they said they know they are doing their job! The reply was this customer understands what we are all about and what we are doing here! You put a smile on their face  All these guys read the feedback and everything here, they eat/sleep/ and breath DTG.
Till DTG do us part lol


----------



## Island Designs

As you all know I live in NJ and my brother (a business partner in another venture, not DTG) actually has a beach house 4 miles away from the Spectra DTG office in NJ, so I stop by frequently. I even helped Spectra set up at the AC ISS show...sorry I did not get to meet you Anthony. 

So I know all about the dedication from everyone in the Spectra camp and even feel like I'm part of the team since I'm a upstart just like you guys @ Spectra. Merik even made a house call once, great guy and by the way all this forum stuff get him upset. I just want to show my appreciation for all the help Spectra has given me, the knowledge as well advice of the apparel industry is extensive and has helped me greatly in my new business, which by the way is the upstart family business for me and my family.


----------



## Island Designs

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Thanks to all the Spectra end users for the feedback.
> All you guys are an asset to Spectra, TSF, and the Industry in general.
> (@Island) The Spectra 3880 is done, as you know we are transitioning our rip software to Cadlink! Right now there are just some small tweaks before she is ready to rock and roll  All Spectra's build Specs are being implemented to the Rip Software, along with profile presets for drag and drop setting for different ques etc. Our guys have had many many late nights the last 2 weeks, they don't stop! Ever! I expect videos very very soon, if you’re subscribed to the Spectra YouTube channel I’m sure you will get the notification. I think anyone that owns a 3880 dtg already will really appreciate and acknowledge what Spectra has done with its control system on this machine.
> Two of the Spectra engineers read your comment with the reference of "West Coast Choppers" they said they know they are doing their job! The reply was this customer understands what we are all about and what we are doing here! You put a smile on their face  All these guys read the feedback and everything here, they eat/sleep/ and breath DTG.
> Till DTG do us part lol


I can't wait till they release the video on the Spectra 3880. Updating to the 600, making a 3880 as well as pretreater.



offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


I believe Spectra will be on top.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Comicsans said:


> I have a diy r3000 with the spectra avenger shield, and I am very happy with it.
> 
> My criticism of the original r3000 spectra is the low profile platen. There is not a lot of room to stuff the bulk of a hoodie into. On my DIY I used a similar tucloc platen that had about 3 inches of height to tuck away extra material.
> 
> Read that spectra is working on a newer base. I hope that it has a taller platen area and a Z axis (height) adjustment. That would be great!
> 
> Spectra being the first with the R3000 and at a reasonable price, I could see the reason for compromising a Z axis.
> 
> I dont think they can continue to not include a Z axis on the next model due to upcoming competition.
> 
> I have purchased consumables from both companies, and I have been pleased with both companies.


Thank you for the feedback. 
Spectra is making a few changes to give a little more space on the platen. Spectra's view on the z axis is this :
1. When adding a z axis it drives up the cost considerably for very minimal convenience. adding the mechanics and another motor axis comes with a cost to the consumer for little gain. This is considerable cost just to raise and lower a platen no more than a half inch its not cost effective for the benefit.
2. We primarily market our printer for t-shirt printing. Hoodies profit margins are quite different for the printer, you need a high content cotton brand and cost on the garment is not what most printers like to pay and still profit enough for the time/cost. We see a large percentage of customers doing screen print transfers/ vinyl/ or subbing the hoodies to screen printers using the common cheap 50/50 blend hoodies
3. The Z axis only raises and lowers the printer- this is a small area compared to the platen length. This works great if your platen is completely true/ level from side to side and length wise. Using a non-rigid platen material like plastic i would say this is a necessity but if your using rigid aluminum platens they stay true and don’t have any sag in them once set like the TUC-LOC brand we use. The tuc-loc platen can be leveled at all four corners of the platen for perfect distance spacing to the head (set it and forget it )
4. All this said above, It stands to be reasoned that the 2 big dtg players Epson and Brother also agree with our Philosophy on no motorized Z-axis. They both have mechanical adjustment on their platen for height also. We just do it at four corners, takes five minutes and gives you the truest possible setting to the print head while keeping the cost down. You can bet these big companies researched the z axis and if they thought it was cost effective and beneficial they would have it on theirs, but they don't. We believe its much more trouble than its worth also, keeping things as simple to operate as possible with the least amount of failure points is better in our opinion, we also agree with Epson and Brother our engineers researched this also. What you see incoming competition doing is looking for a selling point (sales garbly goo) Real life applications and considerations is what we focus on, not how we can raise the price for a gimmick  Here’s a link on Epson platen adjustment using a center post adjustment, we think the 4-point on the tuc-loc on our machine is the most true and rigid system Epson Video Library - SureColor F2000 Platen Height Adjustment


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

And yes The Edge is a smart pretreater. Pretreats in the area you are going to print on. REALLY cool!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Beauty of forum. Changed to Pretreat machines. Love it.
8-9 yrs ago UK Roy(DTG brand dealer) used Epson Printer(later changed to other head) were the first who printed Pretreat. Discontinued after 1-2 years. Price, speed, over maintenance was the reasons. I am sure Edge is different.
AA has been sold Italian pretreater from EU. After we test New Viper Electric we went back to Viper Brain.
There are so many differences(12) between Spectra and Neo3. If anyone interest to know Please PM me.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


Since this thread is comparing the Neo 3 and Spectra 600 the Spectra 3880 should be added to the mix, since it will be in the same price range. Video's are of the Spectra 3880 using the CadLink Digital Factory Epson edition RIP.

White t-shirt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL2A3D1rbJo

1-Pass black t-shirt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkAyFfAFxJw


----------



## Island Designs

allamerican said:


> Beauty of forum. Changed to Pretreat machines. Love it.
> 8-9 yrs ago UK Roy(DTG brand dealer) used Epson Printer(later changed to other head) were the first who printed Pretreat. Discontinued after 1-2 years. Price, speed, over maintenance was the reasons. I am sure Edge is different.
> AA has been sold Italian pretreater from EU. After we test New Viper Electric we went back to Viper Brain.
> There are so many differences(12) between Spectra and Neo3. If anyone interest to know Please PM me.
> Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


The fact that Spectra makes a pretreater should be considered positive for any DTG manufacture.

You should post all 12 differences, the pricing is also important in the equation.

The pricing on Spectra 600 is $6,995.00, the Spectra 3880 $7,995.00 and the Spray-Station pretreater as an add on for an additional $2,000.00.

What will the Neo3 have as a price after the promotion period? When will promotion end or will it stay? This will greatly help in the comparison for forum members, everything should be on the table.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Island Designs said:


> The fact that Spectra makes a pretreater should be considered positive for any DTG manufacture.
> 
> You should post all 12 differences, the pricing is also important in the equation.
> 
> The pricing on Spectra 600 is $6,995.00, the Spectra 3880 $7,995.00 and the Spray-Station pretreater as an add on for an additional $2,000.00.
> 
> What will the Neo3 have as a price after the promotion period? When will promotion end or will it stay? This will greatly help in the comparison for forum members, everything should be on the table.


Since you asked, here are differences. I thought Spectra team(you include) will claim as promo to be deleted.
Differences Neo vs spectra:
Spectra and Neo3 are using r3000 epson base. Therefore it will the same speed. Next generation 600 also on same speed mode.
1. RIP. Which is very important matter on choose DTG. If anyone is new Pls study in TSF. Printing quality is often go by RIP choice and printer's skill.
2. Printer Control system. Switches vs Switches+remote by tablet.
Tablet uses: load information on service/maintenance, convenient contact to Mfg. Upgrade possible anytime. Easy to track all activities. Spectra Un- known.
3. Z(platen up and down). Neo3 Electronic vs Spectra Manual by four screws on bottom of platen.
4. Neo3 used Case. Spectra did not.(pictures are available everywhere).
5. Neo3 engine can upgrade to any future printers wil come out. Modular.2 pieces. Not attached as NeoFlex original. just sit on top of base. Same base to all other future printers. Take it down and put new one on.
Spectra: unknown by me yet.
6. Spectra has own spray system. Neo3 package is Viper Electric $2995.
7. Same CYMK and W. Neo not supply 1liter bag while Spectra does.
9. Neo3 inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
10. Price: Neo3 will stay more than Spectra.
11. Neo3 Printing area. 13W x 19/20L inches. Spectra: probably similar. I have no info.
12. Spectra is rubber belt Y drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal screw Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

I will reply in red.

Since you asked, here is differences. I thought Spectra team will claim as promo to be deleted.
Differences Neo vs spectra:
Spectra and Neo3 are using r3000 epson base. Therefore it will the same speed. Next generation 600 also on same speed mode. Spectra has upgrade to the 600
1. RIP. Which is very important matter on choose DTG. Since you are new Pls study in TSF. Printing quality is often go by RIP choice and printer's skill.
Spectra is using CadLink Digital Apparel Factory authorized by Epson. I never used it yet but understand it is considered a high quality RIP
2. Printer Control system. Switches vs Switches+remote by tablet.
Tablet uses: load information on service/maintenance, convenient contact to Mfg. Upgrade possible anytime. Easy to track all activities. Spectra don't know.
Can the tabet run the printer?
3. Z(platen up and down). Neo3 Electronic vs Spectra Manual by 4 screws on bottom of platen.
Read post 22 on this tread, it seems 4 point level is very effective
4. Neo3 used Case. Spectra did not.(pictures are available everywhere).
Do not agree on this, cover is good enough for Epson, only adds cost to end user...not worth increased cost my book.
5. Neo3 engine can upgrade to any future printers wil come out. Modular.2 pieces. Not attached as NeoFlex original. Same base to all other future printers. Take it down and put new one on.
Spectra: unknown by me yet.
Spectra has been upgraded modular design
6. Spectra has own spray system. Neo3 package is Viper Electric $2995.
$2000, $1,000 less
7. Same CYMK and W
Same
9. Neo3 inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
Same DuPont Ink also degassed
10. Price: Neo3 will be more than Spectra.
Price should be made available since this thread is comparing Spectra & Neo3 *What is the PRICE on the Neo 3?*
11. Neo3 Printing area. 13W x 19/20L inches. Spectra: probably similar. I have no info.
On my Spectra 3000 it is 13 x 18, I believe the 3880 will be larger
12. Spectra is rubber belt Y drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex
Belt system also used on Epson F2000, strong and easy to replace


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I will reply in red.
I will do by blue.
It is fun.

Since you asked, here is differences. I thought Spectra team will claim as promo to be deleted.
Differences Neo vs spectra:
Spectra and Neo3 are using r3000 epson base. Therefore it will the same speed. Next generation 600 also on same speed mode.
1. RIP. Which is very important matter on choose DTG. Since you are new Pls study in TSF. Printing quality is often go by RIP choice and printer's skill.
Spectra is using CadLink Digital Apparel Factory authorized by Epson. I never used it yet but understand it is considered a high quality RIP
Also NeoRIP is authorized. Check popular rate at Epson forum and all contest winner's choice
2. Printer Control system. Switches vs Switches+remote by tablet.
Tablet uses: load information on service/maintenance, convenient contact to Mfg. Upgrade possible anytime. Easy to track all activities. Spectra don't know.
Can the tabet run the printer?
yes on control. But Working on RIP also. When upgrade available it will be easy as 123
3. Z(platen up and down). Neo3 Electronic vs Spectra Manual by 4 screws on bottom of platen.
Read post 22 on this tread, it seems 4 point level is very effective
think about change sweat shirts to shirts. You have to readjust every time. Even normal shirt's thickness are different
4. Neo3 used Case. Spectra did not.(pictures are available everywhere).
Do not agree on this, cover is good enough for Epson, only adds cost to end user...not worth increased cost my book.
AA found original 3000 case is not strong enough to support back area and side to side. Original NeoFlex used Epson case when it was strong
5. Neo3 engine can upgrade to any future printers wil come out. Modular.2 pieces. Not attached as NeoFlex original. Same base to all other future printers. Take it down and put new one on.
Spectra: unknown by me yet.
Spectra has been upgraded modular design
Good to hear
6. Spectra has own spray system. Neo3 package is Viper Electric $2995.
7. Same CYMK and W.
Same
I edit. Spectra 1liter available while Neo3 is not
9. Neo3 inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
Same DuPont Ink also degassed
Wrong information. Dupont ink is not degassed. I request many times. Dupont said degas is distributor's choice. What I know is only 2 companies are doing this. BQ and AA. All anyone need is buy Degassing equipments and add labor and lost 3-5% profit.
10. Price: Neo3 will be more than Spectra.
Price should be made available since this thread is comparing Spectra & Neo3 What is the PRICE 
AA will stay on top. At least we will not competing on price
11. Neo3 Printing area. 13W x 19/20L inches. Spectra: probably similar. I have no info.
On my Spectra 3000 it is 13 x 18, I believe the 3880 will be larger
12. Spectra is rubber belt Y drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex.Belt system also used on Epson F2000[/QUOTE]
And many more companies are using belt. UFO also. Most popular in DIY. It is your call, When it comes longevity and accuracy of registration. 
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.
Whew~ changing color so many times wasn't easy. LOL
I love Blue!


----------



## Island Designs

LOL...UFO also has screw drive. I do not want to drag other manufactures in this...a lot of them are using belts, including some very highly rated printers.

You got to admit, Spectra got their stuff DONE.

Competition is great for the industry, get your stuff done so we can really compare.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I can bet on UFO was used white rubber belt. I still have UFO printer front of me and getting dusts. Unless they change last couple month. I believe If they changed it is upgrade not down grade. If he did (doubt) maybe he found some neccessary.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

NeoFather

Since you're experienced with both the Pro Series (3880) how does it compared to a3 (3000)?


----------



## offbeatzombie

Hi everyone,

We all know that Neoflex and Spectra are both on tough competition. So I request all of you not fight against each other. I know I am new to this forum and I also know that I am rookie to speak this things but trust me if you guys all help each other then you can create some change and difference in this world through your knowledge and talent.

We shall stick to each other like brothers and share our knowledge and learn. That's my request you guys. Each and everyone here is so knowledgeable and talented that can do better things for world.

So stick to each other and have fun .

Cheers and yes "DTG are always on you guys" hehe.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Island Designs said:


> NeoFather
> 
> Since you're experienced with both the Pro Series (3880) how does it compared to a3 (3000)?


Long lists. Let's stay on Spectra vs. Neo3. 
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always. I edit above post again. My trade mark. Editing. Lol.


----------



## jgabby

Island Designs said:


> LOL...UFO also has screw drive.


They have A3 base and new A2 base for 38xx engine both belt drive


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

offbeatzombie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We all know that Neoflex and Spectra are both on tough competition. So I request all of you not fight against each other. I know I am new to this forum and I also know that I am rookie to speak this things but trust me if you guys all help each other then you can create some change and difference in this world through your knowledge and talent.
> 
> We shall stick to each other like brothers and share our knowledge and learn. That's my request you guys. Each and everyone here is so knowledgeable and talented that can do better things for world.
> 
> So stick to each other and have fun .
> 
> Cheers and yes "DTG are always on you guys" hehe.


I cannot find fighting here. Yes, there are couple guys who are very aggassive in past. ID is very moderate and much reasonable than others. I thank for that. Question asked and I answered.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

jgabby said:


> They have A3 base and new A2 base for 38xx engine both belt drive


I believe both belt and screw are offered from UFO.

Industrial Base - A3 - Epson R3000/R2000/1430 Adaptive - USD $1,350.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Island Designs said:


> I believe both belt and screw are offered from UFO.
> 
> Industrial Base - A3 - Epson R3000/R2000/1430 Adaptive - USD $1,350.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing


Says, industrial lol. See pictuers. But can you see white rubber belt? Table up and down is screw. Not Y drive. 
Cheers! As Zambie said Printers are on me always. Lol.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Edited it again,
ID "I will reply in red"
AA I will do by blue.
It is fun.

Since you asked, here is differences. I thought Spectra team will claim as promo to be deleted.
Differences Neo vs spectra:
Spectra and Neo3 are using r3000 epson base. Therefore it will the same speed. Next generation 600 also on same speed mode.
1. RIP. Which is very important matter on choose DTG. Since you are new Pls study in TSF. Printing quality is often go by RIP choice and printer's skill.
Spectra is using CadLink Digital Apparel Factory authorized by Epson. I never used it yet but understand it is considered a high quality RIP
Also NeoRIP is authorized. Check popular rate at Epson forum and all contest winner's choice
2. Printer Control system. Switches vs Switches+remote by tablet.
Tablet uses: load information on service/maintenance, convenient contact to Mfg. Upgrade possible anytime. Easy to track all activities. Spectra don't know.
Can the tabet run the printer?
yes on control. But Working on RIP also. When upgrade available it will be easy as 123
3. Z(platen up and down). Neo3 Electronic vs Spectra Manual by 4 screws on bottom of platen.
Read post 22 on this tread, it seems 4 point level is very effective
think about change sweat shirts to shirts. You have to readjust every time. Even normal shirt's thickness are different
4. Neo3 used Case. Spectra did not.(pictures are available everywhere).
Do not agree on this, cover is good enough for Epson, only adds cost to end user...not worth increased cost my book.
AA found original 3000 case is not strong enough to support back area and side to side. 3000 Paper tray also work as supporting side by side strength which we have to remove for DTG purpose. Original NeoFlex used Epson case when it was strong
5. Neo3 engine can upgrade to any future printers wil come out. Modular.2 pieces. Not attached as NeoFlex original. Same base to all other future printers. Take it down and put new one on.
Spectra: unknown by me yet.
Spectra has been upgraded modular design
Good to hear
6. Spectra has own spray system. Neo3 package is Viper Electric $2995.
7. Same CYMK and W. Spectra 1liter bag available while Neo3 offers 500ml only.
Same
I edit. Spectra 1liter available while Neo3 is not
9. Neo3 inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
Same DuPont Ink also degassed
Wrong information. Dupont ink is not degassed. I request many times. Dupont said degas is distributor's choice. What I know is only 2 companies are doing this. BQ and AA. All anyone need is buy Degassing equipments and add labor and lost 3-5% profit.
10. Price: Neo3 will be more than Spectra. 
Price should be made available since this thread is comparing Spectra & Neo3 What is the PRICE 
AA will stay on top. At least we will not competing on price. Minimum $1000 plus is the plan
11. Neo3 Printing area. 13W x 19/20L inches. Spectra: probably similar. I have no info.
On my Spectra 3000 it is 13 x 18, I believe the 3880 will be larger
Neo2-1 size will be 17x20"
12. Spectra is rubber belt Y drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex.Belt system also used on Epson F2000[/QUOTE]
And many more companies are using belt. UFO also. Most popular in DIY. It is your call, When it comes longevity and accuracy of registration. ID's UFO Y system metal screw was inaccurate info. That was rubber belt Y system.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.
Whew~ changing color so many times wasn't easy. LOL
I love Blue!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Just had to throw this in people that I degas inks, and have the ability. We're using DuPont. Call DuPont if you don't believe, talk to Grant. Customers can call too so anyone seeing this can call Grant. 


Spectra East is too busy manufacturing so I had to take over this because I specialize in this, I've been doing this for a long time. Things will be setup in East Coast very soon too. I am going to train them to make sure they understand the process. Everyone knows that I have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## Island Designs

allamerican said:


> Says, industrial lol. See pictuers. But can you see white rubber belt? Table up and down is screw. Not Y drive.
> Cheers! As Zambie said Printers are on me always. Lol.


Watch video...screw drive. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rudMPIC3nnM

You're not mentioning other highly rated dtg printers manufacturers (including Epson F2000) using belt with stepper motor? The electronics also have a BIG part of this. No?

As I mentioned previously the best way to compare is to get your printers Neo3 and table top 3880 done for a true comparison.

Your opinion on the a3-3000 compared to pro-series 3880?


----------



## jgabby

I know this video, it as been on the market with R3000 before spectra exist.


I remember someone here challenging belquette in the past Mod1 vs neoflex 1, that bring nothing to end customer.

Now what this whole post is suppose to prove ?


----------



## Island Designs

jgabby said:


> I know this video, it as been on the market with R3000 before spectra exist.


Screw drive...no?



jgabby said:


> I remember someone here challenging belquette in the past Mod1 vs neoflex 1, that bring nothing to end customer.
> 
> Now what this whole post is suppose to prove ?


Is this question for the member who started the thread, NeoFather or me? This thread does have a 5 star rating.

I'll show my Spectra colors and can show your Neo colors...it's all good.


----------



## jgabby

I am not AA neither spectra, after seeing the future I chose to invest in it as soon as it will hit the market.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Island Designs said:


> As you all know I live in NJ and my brother (a business partner in another venture, not DTG) actually has a beach house 4 miles away from the Spectra DTG office in NJ, so I stop by frequently. I even helped Spectra set up at the AC ISS show...sorry I did not get to meet you Anthony.
> 
> So I know all about the dedication from everyone in the Spectra camp and even feel like I'm part of the team since I'm a upstart just like you guys @ Spectra. Merik even made a house call once, great guy and by the way all this forum stuff get him upset. I just want to show my appreciation for all the help Spectra has given me, the knowledge as well advice of the apparel industry is extensive and has helped me greatly in my new business, which by the way is the upstart family business for me and my family.



Sorry I haven't got to this until now but WE appreciated your help at the show. I am in Jersey a few times a year so will let you know when I am out there. We want all of our customers to grow like you. I believe you are going to be the next big contract DTG company. I wish that I would have met you but there will be other opportunities. You are apart of the team. Mirek is a great dude, I knew when I first met him that he and everyone else would take things to the next level. Awesome genuine guy


----------



## Island Designs

allamerican said:


> Long lists. Let's stay on Spectra vs. Neo3.
> Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always. I edit above post again. My trade mark. Editing. Lol.


Sorry I missed this one.

I agree Spectra vs Neo3, lets stay on topic. Spectra just rolled out the 3880, my question is on topic.

Since you have experience with both, how does the Pro Series 3880 compare to the a3 3000?


----------



## Comicsans

Peter from ALL AMERICAN keeps equating spectra with DIY and UFO.

They do offer DIY electronics that are top notch, and would recommend it to anyone who is interested. Also you can then purchase any RIP you prefer to use.

Also, Peter from ALL AMERICAN, bad mouths UFO yet had their product on display at ISS Longbeach as a prototype R3000 model. So Peter's company definitely supported and displayed UFO's DIY company, even if for just a little while. 

Screw and belt drive are both very accurate. The actual printhead on any printer has a belt moving the printhead. So it is disingenuous to try to say one is less precise than another.


DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> Spectra is making a few changes to give a little more space on the platen. Spectra's view on the z axis is this :
> 1. When adding a z axis it drives up the cost considerably for very minimal convenience. adding the mechanics and another motor axis comes with a cost to the consumer for little gain. This is considerable cost just to raise and lower a platen no more than a half inch its not cost effective for the benefit.
> 2. We primarily market our printer for t-shirt printing. Hoodies profit margins are quite different for the printer, you need a high content cotton brand and cost on the garment is not what most printers like to pay and still profit enough for the time/cost. We see a large percentage of customers doing screen print transfers/ vinyl/ or subbing the hoodies to screen printers using the common cheap 50/50 blend hoodies
> 3. The Z axis only raises and lowers the printer- this is a small area compared to the platen length. This works great if your platen is completely true/ level from side to side and length wise. Using a non-rigid platen material like plastic i would say this is a necessity but if your using rigid aluminum platens they stay true and don’t have any sag in them once set like the TUC-LOC brand we use. The tuc-loc platen can be leveled at all four corners of the platen for perfect distance spacing to the head (set it and forget it )
> 4. All this said above, It stands to be reasoned that the 2 big dtg players Epson and Brother also agree with our Philosophy on no motorized Z-axis. They both have mechanical adjustment on their platen for height also. We just do it at four corners, takes five minutes and gives you the truest possible setting to the print head while keeping the cost down. You can bet these big companies researched the z axis and if they thought it was cost effective and beneficial they would have it on theirs, but they don't. We believe its much more trouble than its worth also, keeping things as simple to operate as possible with the least amount of failure points is better in our opinion, we also agree with Epson and Brother our engineers researched this also. What you see incoming competition doing is looking for a selling point (sales garbly goo) Real life applications and considerations is what we focus on, not how we can raise the price for a gimmick  Here’s a link on Epson platen adjustment using a center post adjustment, we think the 4-point on the tuc-loc on our machine is the most true and rigid system Epson Video Library - SureColor F2000 Platen Height Adjustment


I would agree with this. Z axis control through the platen bar/transport base on the epson f2000 is easiest. I am developing a motorized height adjustment for my DIY R3000 similar to the Mod 1, solely because I cannot find manual platen system components. 

A platen system similar to the F2000 or Brother, where the height is adjusted by the platen supporting rod is in my opinion better than motorized.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Also just to let Spectra fans know Epson approved us to sell parts for the P600 yesterday. Typically the printer should be in market for 5 years and then another 5-7 years parts should be available after the model is discontinued. Another great accomplishment for Camp/Clan Spectra


----------



## AceCustomTees

A quick question for *DTGPRINTERPARTS please I feel stupid here.. what is degassing of the inks, and am I to understand that if inks are degassed the user of the inks will lose roughly 5% of their inks? if this is the case then why degas?
Im sure I misread but I just had to ask

Thank you
Rick
*


----------



## EricDeem

Rick degassing is a process done prior to the ink reaching the consumer. No need to worry about you losing any ink.


----------



## AceCustomTees

Thank you for your response Eric


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Thanks Eric for beating me lol! Too busy phew, what a day


----------



## murtceps

Dekay317 said:


> Rick degassing is a process done prior to the ink reaching the consumer. No need to worry about you losing any ink.


That's exactly what I thought about ANY DuPont DTG inks.

Does this mean that AA is selling ink @ 3-5% less in volume because it is degassed?? I keep on seeing someone from AA emphasize this point like they are the only ones selling degassed DTG inks.



allamerican said:


> 9. Neo3 inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
> [/COLOR]


Someone from AA, please clarify this...thank you.

250ml = 8.45351 oz

I buy my ink from Anthony at DTGprinterparts.com and whenever I weigh my ink bags, it is always spot on!!! 

Thanks Anthony & the crew at DTGprinterparts.com!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Does Bad mouth is equal to not meeting AA's standard? If they are the same there shouldn't be any opinions exist. I admit thousands times here about we tried UFO as same as Spectra did. My question is Why Spectra went their own way? Answer should be in one fold. UFO did not meet both company's expectation. Am I wrong? 
Which will wear/tear/stretch out first? Metal or Plastic? Isn't it common sense? Why buy RIP separate and pay lots of money? All printers comes with RIP. Aren't they? Thanks for saying buy RIP from Peter. 
All and everyone's feeling opinions are different. I do respect yours also.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 23spiderman

Comicsans said:


> Screw and belt drive are both very accurate. The actual printhead on any printer has a belt moving the printhead. So it is disingenuous to try to say one is less precise than another.


i'm trying to stay out of most of the back and forth here, but a continuous drive screw IS more durable and accurate than a belt. no doubt about it and there is nothing disingenuous in saying so. this isn't to say that there is anything wrong with Spectra using a belt system, nor am i saying that Spectra's prints aren't accurate. my first printer (AnaJet FP-125) utilized a belt, but after 3 years i burned through the PF motor. so technically the belt itself didn't fail, but the system itself did. the PF motor wasn't designed to move shirts and hoodies; it was designed to move paper. i have NO IDEA what Spectra uses for their motor, so please, do not crucify me over this as i'm not bashing anyone. but a belt driving a print head back and forth over the rails is completely different from a belt pulling and pushing garments over and over again.


----------



## murtceps

Comicsans said:


> Peter from ALL AMERICAN keeps equating spectra with DIY and UFO.
> 
> They do offer DIY electronics that are top notch, and would recommend it to anyone who is interested. Also you can then purchase any RIP you prefer to use.
> 
> Also, Peter from ALL AMERICAN, bad mouths UFO yet had their product on display at ISS Longbeach as a prototype R3000 model. So Peter's company definitely supported and displayed UFO's DIY company, even if for just a little while.
> 
> Screw and belt drive are both very accurate. The actual printhead on any printer has a belt moving the printhead. So it is disingenuous to try to say one is less precise than another.
> 
> 
> I would agree with this. Z axis control through the platen bar/transport base on the epson f2000 is easiest. I am developing a motorized height adjustment for my DIY R3000 similar to the Mod 1, solely because I cannot find manual platen system components.
> 
> A platen system similar to the F2000 or Brother, where the height is adjusted by the platen supporting rod is in my opinion better than motorized.



Very good point you made on the printhead being driven by a belt system!! 

The very first time I met Peter at a show, I remember asking him why they do not use Tuc-Loc platens anymore....the answer I received cannot be posted on this forum verbatim. It's not good for ANY President/CEO of a company to bash or badmouth the competition.

I'm also thinking/planning on doing a modification to my 2nd Spectra on a manual height adjustment. I'm thinking of raising the printer manually with either 2 or 4 lab jacks. I think this will give me room to modify and customize some of my Tuc-Loc platens to accommodate thicker materials.

Keep us posted on what you come up with on your R3000 project.


----------



## Island Designs

23spiderman said:


> i'm trying to stay out of most of the back and forth here, but a continuous drive screw IS more durable and accurate than a belt. no doubt about it and there is nothing disingenuous in saying so. this isn't to say that there is anything wrong with Spectra using a belt system, nor am i saying that Spectra's prints aren't accurate. my first printer (AnaJet FP-125) utilized a belt, but after 3 years i burned through the PF motor. so technically the belt itself didn't fail, but the system itself did. the PF motor wasn't designed to move shirts and hoodies; it was designed to move paper. i have NO IDEA what Spectra uses for their motor, so please, do not crucify me over this as i'm not bashing anyone. but a belt driving a print head back and forth over the rails is completely different from a belt pulling and pushing garments over and over again.


Spectra uses a Industrial drive motor rated for very high weight transfer. Heres a vid months back. I'm sure Spectra will answer the belt vs screw drive with an engineer explanation. 

Drive Motor Strength for the SPECTRA 3000 Direct to Garment DTG Printer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGQXAuhbu9k


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Degassing should help Ink Flow, less air lock in Printhead and line, Less clogs, less ink starvation while print solid etc. all liquid carry invisible air inside/stick on molecules. When all airs separated from ink volume will be reduced. . As same as not selling air. Dupont ink carries 3-5% air in inks. There will be no visible benefit but it should help by Google and articles. Like Vitamins. Lol. BQ started first in this process in DTG field. This is very common in big graphic printers. Degas and filtering will be done right before shipping as Eric said.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Island Designs said:


> Spectra uses a Industrial drive motor rated for very high weight transfer. Heres a vid months back. I'm sure Spectra will answer the belt vs screw drive with an engineer explanation.
> 
> Drive Motor Strength for the SPECTRA 3000 Direct to Garment DTG Printer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGQXAuhbu9k


Island,

Here is a pic of a stainless steel screw drive with Spring loaded backlash nut. Spectra tested drive systems well before the printer hit the market and this is the actual drive from over 2 years ago.

Spectra found thru extensive testing there was no benefit to using this drive system! In fact it found some negatives. except it being very fast to produce the machine with less parts than the belt drive direct driven.

1. A screw drive (lead screw) will wear the backlash nut with extensive use, this is why the quality nuts are spring loaded to compensate for this wear factor. (backlash nut also pictured with spring)

2. Longer lead screws produce "whipping" effect when using smaller diameters (whipping will wear the backlash nut faster) you have to consider the printer moving back and forth with a lot of use and think of the common bolt and nut will wear also under this effect. 

3. the backlash nut becomes a consumable and will need replaced with extensive use and affect both quality of print and registration over time. In our opinion based on real life testing!

4. Screw drives come with a noise factor which are louder and not as smooth as a belt drive. most dtg printers using a screw drive are overlayed with music so you don't hear it 

5. The big 2 (Epson) and (Brother) along with a majority of dtg mfg's use a belt drive for the above mentioned reasons along with other factors considered. We believe the belt drive is also the more efficient system with nearly Zero backlash! 90% of the market can't be wrong when they choose to use a belt drive system. Your biggest players choose belt and they spend tons on r&d, enough said


----------



## Island Designs

allamerican said:


> Does Bad mouth is equal to not meeting AA's standard? If they are the same there shouldn't be any opinions exist. I admit thousands times here about we tried UFO as same as Spectra did. My question is Why Spectra went their own way? Answer should be in one fold. UFO did not meet both company's expectation. Am I wrong?
> Which will wear/tear/stretch out first? Metal or Plastic? Isn't it common sense? Why buy RIP separate and pay lots of money? All printers comes with RIP. Aren't they? Thanks for saying buy RIP from Peter.
> All and everyone's feeling opinions are different. I do respect yours also.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Once again. Spectra made that base design FIRST.

YouTube video dates. Spectra first video showing base design dated May 26,2014:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGfy38kCl9s

UFO's copy dated August 30, 2014:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI-oU2ecQOI


----------



## Rodney

This thread started out fairly civil and now is starting the degenerate into selfish fighting back and forth.

Let's keep this friendly, professional and on topic please.

It's not going to be Island Designs vs Peter in a heated debate. You guys can do that via email or on the phone, as it's not helping anyone here with who made what first or who said what to whom. 

I'd rather not close out the topic, because there was helpful information happening in the thread


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

You are correct however we have not heard an official word on the 3880 yet it could be a month or it could be 2 years no one knows, it has been out for quite some time. Usually you don't hear of Epson dropping a printer model until it happens. 
Its replacement which in our guess will be the new P800 that's scheduled to start shipping from Epson in mid June 2015 http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Pro/SeriesSureColorP800/Overview.do?ref=van_p800

However "staying on topic of the thread" Neo3 vs Spectra 600
The Spectra 600 exists and is the replacement for the discontinued r3000 that the neo 3 is reportedly based on, we want to give spectra customers the longest printer life expectancy as possible with the new p600.


----------



## macman29681

Anthony does the 3880 have the same pressurized system as the 600? Is it possible that you can compare the 600 to the 3880 for me?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Yes both are pressurized, difference is is that the 3880 is auto reset on the cartridges, 17 inch wide on the print area and refillable cartridges. There's a few other things too but I would talk to Jay! You have his info?


----------



## jaroh

There is some word that Epson will deprecate the 3880. Maybe a new model is coming out.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

jaroh said:


> There is some word that Epson will deprecate the 3880. Maybe a new model is coming out.


Jaroh,
You are correct however we have not heard an official word on the 3880 yet it could be a month or it could be 2 years no one knows, it has been out for quite some time. Usually you don't hear of Epson dropping a printer model until it happens. Spectra would not be surprised if it does happen. 
Just so you know Spectras printer control electronic system is universal meaning it will work on both our new Spectra600 or the Spectra3800 or its replacement which in our guess will be the new P800 that's scheduled to start shipping from Epson in mid June 2015 Epson P-Series Photo Printers

We use the same electronic control board on all the different printer models only with different firmware specific to the printer model we are driving. We will continue to upgrade to the newest available models. We are telling Spectra customers there options and whats going on in the market place to help them make a better informed decision on there choice. Its been a couple months of transition to the new printer models which is both tough on the customer to make a decision and tough on developers to get new models engineered. 

We have completed the Spectra 600 based on the new Epson Sure color p-600, we have been approved for parts by Epson on this printer also. Currently we are waiting on the ink chips to arrive which we expect to hit the market very soon. The good news is the new printers will have a long life expectancy on both printer. we are being proactive and producing stock for these now. hope that gives some insight on the state of the print engines!


----------



## jaroh

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Jaroh,
> You are correct however we have not heard an official word on the 3880 yet it could be a month or it could be 2 years no one knows, it has been out for quite some time. Usually you don't hear of Epson dropping a printer model until it happens. Spectra would not be surprised if it does happen.
> Just so you know Spectras printer control electronic system is universal meaning it will work on both our new Spectra600 or the Spectra3800 or its replacement which in our guess will be the new P800 that's scheduled to start shipping from Epson in mid June 2015 Epson P-Series Photo Printers
> 
> We use the same electronic control board on all the different printer models only with different firmware specific to the printer model we are driving. We will continue to upgrade to the newest available models. We are telling Spectra customers there options and whats going on in the market place to help them make a better informed decision on there choice. Its been a couple months of transition to the new printer models which is both tough on the customer to make a decision and tough on developers to get new models engineered.
> 
> We have completed the Spectra 600 based on the new Epson Sure color p-600, we have been approved for parts by Epson on this printer also. Currently we are waiting on the ink chips to arrive which we expect to hit the market very soon. The good news is the new printers will have a long life expectancy on both printer and parts and we expect the P-600 A3 to be our top seller due to the speed of the A3, we are being proactive and producing stock for these now. hope that gives some insight on the state of the print engines!


Thanks for clearing this up. As I always pointed out new technologies are changing at a faster rate. Companies that can easily upgrade and utilize these new technologies will be on top of their game. 

This is the same as we see on smartphones. Companies who fail to innovate will be doomed.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

jaroh said:


> Thanks for clearing this up. As I always pointed out new technologies are changing at a faster rate. Companies that can easily upgrade and utilize these new technologies will be on top of their game.
> 
> This is the same as we see on smartphones. Companies who fail to innovate will be doomed.


I completely agree


----------



## shirtmaine

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Yes both are pressurized, difference is is that the 3880 is auto reset on the cartridges, 17 inch wide on the print area and refillable cartridges. There's a few other things too but I would talk to Jay! You have his info?


Anthony, I was told the 3880 provides a better print.


----------



## 23spiderman

my understanding is both printers have pressurized ink systems, so this comes down to ink droplet size. if the same RIP is driving each printer, i seriously doubt you would be able to tell the difference between prints from the 2 printers. the RIP is the main key to the look of the finished print.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

shirtmaine said:


> Anthony, I was told the 3880 provides a better print.


Hey Shirtmaine,

Its really to close to call on the print in my opinion . The P-600, discontinued r3000 and the 3880 are great printers. Heres my take The P600 and the discontinued R3000 will be faster production compared to the 3880, but the 3880 has a approx 3" larger print area! Its rare anyone prints over A3 size though.

We have a lot of people asking the same question and here is my recommendation if it were me! I would aim for the newest print engine/ or any dtg brand built on the Epson sure color P-600 print engine. This is a new printer only out a short time, just waiting on ink chips to hit the market which we expect soon! The P600 will have the longest life expectancy you will get 4-5 years of this printer being in production plus 5-7 years of parts availability and that's the most bang for your buck. Will we lose some sales by saying that? Sure, but its the honest answer putting yourself in the customer position. The 3880 was introduced approx 2009 ish? Its life could end any time from now to a couple years no one knows. there is a 17 wide pro series being introduced in June the P800 and we are expecting it to be the replacement for the 3880.

I also see that you are on the list for another brand printer? Are you looking at this as a second purchase? If you end up purchasing an r3000 based print engine. Just make sure you can get print heads for it legitimately. Although parts are readily Available 5-7 years after its discontinued (the r3000 is discontinued) you must be authorized by epson to obtain the print head as a dtg manufacture. Spectra is authorized but can only supply parts to spectra customers pertaining to print heads. The last thing you want is to be chasing print heads, paying high cost or salvaging them out of other printers like you see with some of the older machines on the market, as a parts vendor i always see people searching for heads. No matter what you end up doing take your time and make the best decision for your business model. good luck to you. You can contact me direct also if you have any further questions.


----------



## tchandler52

If the printer is out of warranty and discontinued than any customer should be able to get a print head for it from an authorized epson dealer. Such as Compas Micro. The fact that the printer is discontinued is not a big deal. The r1800/1900 has been discontinued and parts are still available and anajet still sells sprints and belquette still sells mod 1s. By the time parts run out for the r3000 everyone will be using a different printing technology.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Thats exactly my point those dtg vendors you mention are authorized by Epson. If your buying an r3000 head for dtg or in general you will need a serial # for the dtg. You have to remember once this printer is converted to dtg it is no longer a epson printer or warrantied by epson. As long as the dtg vendor is authorized by Epson your ok, i would check to make sure. Its my understanding you need authorization prior to the printer being discontinued. Spectra gets authorized for these reasons, its not easy to get a print head if your not and also why we use the most current model we can to give the customer the longest life expectancy possible!

Heres the process you go through with compass micro to by a spectra 3000 head, it requires your spectra serial #


https://www.compassmicro.com/parts_...le=Inkjet&form.printername=Stylus Photo R3000


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

As long as the company is authorized by Epson you can get a head for that machine to buy through Compass. You need to check with them to see if Epson authorized that specific printer for head sales


----------



## tchandler52

Yea I see what you are saying. I just noticed they dont sell 3880 or 4880 print heads on there.


----------



## AceCustomTees

WOOOAAAAHHHHHHH THERE NELLY!!! Lets back the truck up !!! Am I understanding this clearly? Did I make a huge mistake in ordering the Spectra 3880?? should I have waited until June for the new model???


----------



## murtceps

AceCustomTees said:


> WOOOAAAAHHHHHHH THERE NELLY!!! Lets back the truck up !!! Am I understanding this clearly? Did I make a huge mistake in ordering the Spectra 3880?? should I have waited until June for the new model???


Dec. 2014, I was twisting Jay and Anthony's arm about more info. regarding when Spectra will come out with the P600. Their honest answer was...it all depends on when someone comes out with the reset-able chips. Jay gave me 2 choices: _order the R3000_ or _wait for the P600_

*I'm glad I didn't wait!* Put it this way...we all want the newer...so called "better" "faster" "prettier" "sexier" "hotter"... Should I buy a 2015 model or wait another few months for the 2016....ANALYSIS PARALYSIS!!!

Simple: Decide on which printer.....*PRINT SHIRTS & MAKE MONEY!!!!!*


----------



## Island Designs

murtceps said:


> Dec. 2014, I was twisting Jay and Anthony's arm about more info. regarding when Spectra will come out with the P600. Their honest answer was...it all depends on when someone comes out with the reset-able chips. Jay gave me 2 choices: _order the R3000_ or _wait for the P600_
> 
> *I'm glad I didn't wait!* Put it this way...we all want the newer...so called "better" "faster" "prettier" "sexier" "hotter"... Should I buy a 2015 model or wait another few months for the 2016....ANALYSIS PARALYSIS!!!
> 
> Simple: Decide on which printer.....*PRINT SHIRTS & MAKE MONEY!!!!!*


Glad to see business is going good for you "Murtceps".

No more wanger for me! I just pretreated 200 shirts yesterday on the Spectra Spray Station...nice and easy. Automatic pretreating is definitely the way to go!

I can't wait to check out the Specta 3880 in person, I'll post a couple of pic's of some sample prints when I demo it later this week. Business is hitting it's stride right now due to a good marketing plan and my staff is really getting the hang of DTG so the 3880 my very well be in the horizon .


----------



## 23spiderman

there should be ZERO fear about the 3880. it's not even discontinued yet! you should be able to pay off your DTG within your first year. then start saving for your next one.


----------



## murtceps

Island Designs said:


> Glad to see business is going good for you "Murtceps".
> 
> No more wanger for me! I just pretreated 200 shirts yesterday on the Spectra Spray Station...nice and easy. Automatic pretreating is definitely the way to go!
> 
> I can't wait to check out the Specta 3880 in person, I'll post a couple of pic's of some sample prints when I demo it later this week. Business is hitting it's stride right now due to a good marketing plan and my staff is really getting the hang of DTG so the 3880 my very well be in the horizon .


Niiiice setup ID!! 2 Spectra 3000 and the Spectra Sprayer Pretreater!??

Just got my 2nd Spectra last Friday but I've been busy cranking 30-40/day selling online at full retail the past week!  Haven't had the time to set it up yet.

It was a totally different feeling when you have a ton of orders to fill when you have a 2nd printer backing you up!!! Anybody else feel the same way??

If you are a newbie and you can include a 2nd printer added on your business plan, please do so! 

_*"It's better to have it and not need it....than need it and not have it!"*_

If my sales volume remains steady. I will definitely consider adding 2 more P600 in the next few months. 

My old setup: 4x TJET2 and 2 Wagner Sprayer

My new setup: 2x Spectra 3000 and Viper One Pretreater

Wish List: 2x Spectra 600

On the waiting list for: Spectra Sprayer Pretreater......because....."It's better to have it and not need it....than need it and not have it!"


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

AceCustomTees said:


> WOOOAAAAHHHHHHH THERE NELLY!!! Lets back the truck up !!! Am I understanding this clearly? Did I make a huge mistake in ordering the Spectra 3880?? should I have waited until June for the new model???


Ace,

If you're looking at the 3880 currently no ones sure if Epson will drop it. It does look like its replacement will be the P800. The P800 isn't even scheduled to ship till June and from there everyone will be waiting on reset ink carts for the new machine which is usually 2-4 months afterward. 

No worries if you ordered and want to reconsider/ wait / which ever just give Jay a call and its no problem. I will buy the 3880 from him if it puts you in a pinch.

Just want to be straight with the customer on the latest developments as we know them. 

All dtg developers that use epson print engines will be in the same boat, the beginning of this year has been the transition of new printers! The good news is the life expectancy of the new printers will be long and strong  Its common with new Epson models every 4-5 years and this looks like it happens to be the year.

OK guys I'm out.


----------



## AceCustomTees

NO NO Im good Im not going to back out I just got a slight case of the jitters for a moment lol As far as Im concerned we are heading in a forward direction and I cant wait to get my spectra!!!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Lol no problem. If you back out no problem. Offer stands and trust me. There's lots on the waiting list lol


----------



## Island Designs

murtceps said:


> Niiiice setup ID!! 2 Spectra 3000 and the Spectra Sprayer Pretreater!??
> 
> Just got my 2nd Spectra last Friday but I've been busy cranking 30-40/day selling online at full retail the past week!  Haven't had the time to set it up yet.
> 
> It was a totally different feeling when you have a ton of orders to fill when you have a 2nd printer backing you up!!! Anybody else feel the same way??
> 
> If you are a newbie and you can include a 2nd printer added on your business plan, please do so!
> 
> _*"It's better to have it and not need it....than need it and not have it!"*_
> 
> If my sales volume remains steady. I will definitely consider adding 2 more P600 in the next few months.
> 
> My old setup: 4x TJET2 and 2 Wagner Sprayer
> 
> My new setup: 2x Spectra 3000 and Viper One Pretreater
> 
> Wish List: 2x Spectra 600
> 
> On the waiting list for: Spectra Sprayer Pretreater......because....."It's better to have it and not need it....than need it and not have it!"


When I was in my due diligence stage for a DTG printer, Spectra explained why they named their printer the "Spectra 3000" after the Epson print engine which they were using for that model, explaining on reverse engineering of the Epson platform. That is when I realized they were marketing the DTG printer with *"no smoke and mirrors"*. 

I like the way they are being upfront about the 3000 being discontinued. Now they are giving options of the Spectra 3000 (discontinued), Spectra 600 (the 3000 replacement,) and the 3880 (with the 800 on the horizon w/ no date). WAY TO GO!


----------



## AceCustomTees

well after watching the videos, and then calling and talking with Jay, who was very honest with me, I have made an executive decision to drop back, and back away from the Spectra 3880 and go with getting the Spectra 3000.. although Im not worried about giving up a little speed to get a quality print, I cant see a quality difference between the 2 machines and it appears to me that there is close to a 30-40% decrease in speed going with the 3880 Im sorry but Im not willing to lose that much time to have the ability of a larger print area, I dont believe I will lose any customers over not having that ability.. so for me the 3000 is the way to go, and once its out the 600 will be it!!! seems like the 600 is near identical to the 3000 except the color of the case Just my two cents and all in my honest oppinion


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Exactly and thanks for looking into it. Most people don't


----------



## Biltryt

I can't wait for someone to actually have a spectra 3000 or p600 and a Neo 3 and be able to do Side by side comparison as they both seem valuable. I might have to drive up to LA to make this happen however it seems in every industry this great debate happens. In embroidery we have Tajima vs Barudan and screen printing M&R vs Vastex or Riley Hopkins or even the Mac vs PC. This is fun to watch and if I am even remotely successful as those before me my next printer will be from the Clan Daddy himself and I hope to be a meaningful contributor to these forums moving forward.


----------



## jaroh

In my case some customers especially for graphics/fashion tee like to have large print area usually 14X20.

Its between faster vs larger.

I settled for larger. If I want faster or volume peaks up I will get another machine.


----------



## shirtmaine

jaroh said:


> In my case some customers especially for graphics/fashion tee like to have large print area usually 14X20.
> 
> Its between faster vs larger.
> 
> I settled for larger. If I want faster or volume peaks up I will get another machine.


I agree Jaroh, I have chosen the Spectra 3880 for it's larger prints. When business picks up I will buy to meet the business's needs. Have you placed your order with Spectra yet?


----------



## Smalzstein

At current prices of printers it's not a bad idea to strat with both a3 and a2.


----------



## AceCustomTees

Smalzstein said:


> At current prices of printers it's not a bad idea to strat with both a3 and a2.



I unfortunately do not have the means of funding two machines.. now with any luck after my first printer is ready for my picking up, business will be so good Ill need a second not too far up the road.. however I believe in crawling before walking then walking before running


----------



## tomence

Where do you guys buy a Spectra printer from, because I am interested in one or maybe a package including a pre treat station as well. Are there more locations than one, i am based around Chicago if that matters.


----------



## Leg cramps

just google spectra 3000, they have a web site. I would recommend a pre-treater too.good luck


----------



## shirtmaine

tomence said:


> Where do you guys buy a Spectra printer from, because I am interested in one or maybe a package including a pre treat station as well. Are there more locations than one, i am based around Chicago if that matters.


Tomence,

I got mine from spectradtg.com. Jay and Anthony are genuinely honest guys, that work hard and are there for their customers.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

AceCustomTees said:


> well after watching the videos, and then calling and talking with Jay, who was very honest with me, I have made an executive decision to drop back, and back away from the Spectra 3880 and go with getting the Spectra 3000.. although Im not worried about giving up a little speed to get a quality print, I cant see a quality difference between the 2 machines and it appears to me that there is close to a 30-40% decrease in speed going with the 3880 Im sorry but Im not willing to lose that much time to have the ability of a larger print area, I dont believe I will lose any customers over not having that ability.. so for me the 3000 is the way to go, and once its out the 600 will be it!!! seems like the 600 is near identical to the 3000 except the color of the case Just my two cents and all in my honest oppinion


Ace, please keep in mind Spectra 3000 users are authorized for replacement print head as well as other parts for 5-7 years. 
Spectra 3000 users should save this link for quick reference:
https://www.compassmicro.com/parts_...le=Inkjet&form.printername=Stylus Photo R3000
Spectra also has stock on the r3000 should you need other parts.


----------



## AceCustomTees

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Ace, please keep in mind Spectra 3000 users are authorized for replacement print head as well as other parts for 5-7 years.
> Spectra 3000 users should save this link for quick reference:
> https://www.compassmicro.com/parts_...le=Inkjet&form.printername=Stylus Photo R3000
> Spectra also has stock on the r3000 should you need other parts.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lest not forget that the r600 which is the replacement for the r3000 is pretty identical so majority of all its parts should be interchangeable which would make the parts for the r3000 available for a much longer time frame than 5-7 yrs
> 
> that is if Im not incorrect with this finding


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

AceCustomTees said:


> DTGPRINTERPARTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ace, please keep in mind Spectra 3000 users are authorized for replacement print head as well as other parts for 5-7 years.
> Spectra 3000 users should save this link for quick reference:
> https://www.compassmicro.com/parts_...le=Inkjet&form.printername=Stylus Photo R3000
> Spectra also has stock on the r3000 should you need other parts.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lest not forget that the r600 which is the replacement for the r3000 is pretty identical so majority of all its parts should be interchangeable which would make the parts for the r3000 available for a much longer time frame than 5-7 yrs
> 
> that is if Im not incorrect with this finding
> 
> 
> 
> You are completely correct, same print head on that one so we've got plenty of time! There's so many parts that by the time these models are obsolete you'll want to update but that won't be for a long time.
Click to expand...


----------



## linx4printz

Hi everyone, hope all is doing good today. Had a few questions, I originally started off with screen printing and now am ready to dip my feet into DTG. I have been reading great reviews and comments on both machines. (spectra working and on market, neoflex looks great and presentable, but not really out there yet) As of recently (end of April), neoflex had raised their price higher than what Spectra is offering. I can only judge from what I see and read, so not much is really shown about Neoflex3. It sucks that we are getting charged more (plus conversion to Canadian $$ and flying back and forth if anything does go wrong...) 

My question is, what do you think about both machines and what do you feel about the price increase?


----------



## murtceps

linx4printz said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is doing good today. Had a few questions, I originally started off with screen printing and now am ready to dip my feet into DTG. I have been reading great reviews and comments on both machines. (spectra working and on market, neoflex looks great and presentable, but not really out there yet) As of recently (end of April), neoflex had raised their price higher than what Spectra is offering. I can only judge from what I see and read, so not much is really shown about Neoflex3. It sucks that we are getting charged more (plus conversion to Canadian $$ and flying back and forth if anything does go wrong...)
> 
> My question is, what do you think about both machines and what do you feel about the price increase?


I currently own and operate 2 Spectra 3000. I already paid off both my Spectras and then some. I did consider the Neo3 back in January but the long wait, NO firm ETA and NO proof of it working is too much risk for me at the time. 

It is Mid May and the Neo3 is still in "prototype" or "beta" phase. The tank cover they have hasn't shown any proof of accessing the cartridge bay....the chip reset button etc....ALL these questions I asked and NO firm answers. I've asked for more video proof of the complete printer working and even to date....NO answers.

I'm pretty sure it's a decent A3 printer but as a businessperson...I can not plan my business on a prototype machine that doesn't have a firm delivery date.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

linx4printz said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is doing good today. Had a few questions, I originally started off with screen printing and now am ready to dip my feet into DTG. I have been reading great reviews and comments on both machines. (spectra working and on market, neoflex looks great and presentable, but not really out there yet) As of recently (end of April), neoflex had raised their price higher than what Spectra is offering. I can only judge from what I see and read, so not much is really shown about Neoflex3. It sucks that we are getting charged more (plus conversion to Canadian $$ and flying back and forth if anything does go wrong...)
> 
> My question is, what do you think about both machines and what do you feel about the price increase?


Usually everyone runs an introductory or promotional price to get new machines out and about. Those that act early always reap the benefit of those promotions. The prices are in line, there is a lot that goes into modifying printers to dtg, parts,rip, labor, and support stability of the product to mention a few. I suspect these prices will hover until new innovation lowers the cost of production. This is a new market concept when Spectra introduced the Spectra 3000 and I'm sure you will see more competition coming in, its just inevitable. The good news is this will grow the market and bring more users to DTG! Especially with the new ink technologies like image armor ink with there 35 second cure times. There will be plenty of room for competitive DTG machines with the growing market and competition makes for a great buy for the consumer! Wish you all the luck in your pursuit in DTG.


----------



## linx4printz

yeah true, thanks for the feedback


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

anytime


----------



## linx4printz

Just made my deposit for a........................SPECTRA!!!

It took awhile (months of building up $$ and reading), but im glad we finally made the decision. Few reasons why we decided to go with spectra.

1. Customer service = I literally emailed Spectra everyday like a crazy ex, asking same questions over and over again, to a point where i was like "gotta chill bro" but they (James) were more then happy to explain everything to me, even if it meant answering the same questions over and over again.
I've asked other companies for just a quote and never heard back, just imagine tech support 

2. Local = This was a big deal to us (well,.. me). Lets say something did come up and we needed someone to help, we'd have to skype (internet slow as F%$#, 56k type of ish) or we'd have to FLY someone down + PAY for tech help, or fly down myself to their HQ (who's rich?). Why all the headaches when I can easily call up and set a day we can meet up (my shop) and go through what the issue is.

3. What works = I've been following up on each printer and all jokes aside, the neo does look much better, with crazy tech, but the spectra is and has been up and working. There are many videos to watch, from maintenance, down to how they built the machine. People need to SEE, especially ppl that will be dropping their whole life savings to buy something, they "NEED TO SEE".

I'm sure the neo3 will be a great machine once it's up and running, but I'm in no position right now to wait/gamble, that is why we went with spectra. Hopefully in the near future I will purchase a neo, and companies will try and focus more on us north of the boarder (local help, helps a lot), because Spectra has, that's how they got us. 


"whoever got the drinks, I'm rolling with you.
Broke...for now."


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

lol ours just looks like a regular Epson. Don't worry, Jay is nice. He can grab you a beer. Come to Cali and you'll get the Royal treatment. All my customers know. If its not the red carpet its the red walls lol


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

linx4printz said:


> "whoever got the drinks, I'm rolling with you.
> Broke...for now."


So so funny . Best wish!
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## jones75

linx4printz said:


> Just made my deposit for a........................SPECTRA!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Customer service = I literally emailed Spectra everyday like a crazy ex, asking same questions over and over again, to a point where i was like "gotta chill bro" but they (James) were more then happy to explain everything to me, even if it meant answering the same questions over and over again.
> I've asked other companies for just a quote and never heard back, just imagine tech support


Thanks for the kind words, I started my Spectra journey just like you as someone who saw an amazing product and wanted to know more. I called Jay daily with questions and even drove all the way from Toronto to New Jersey to see the printer first hand and Jay was more than helpful in answering all my questions, so I try and do the same. I am so impressed with this printer/company that I worked out a deal where I am now the Canadian distributor for Spectra DTG so if anyone in Canada has any questions or needs any help feel free to PM me.


----------



## murtceps

allamerican said:


> 10. Price: Neo3 will be more than Spectra.
> Price should be made available since this thread is comparing Spectra & Neo3 What is the PRICE
> AA will stay on top. At least we will not competing on price. Minimum $1000 plus is the plan
> 
> 12. Spectra is rubber belt Y drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex.Belt system also used on Epson F2000


And many more companies are using belt. UFO also. Most popular in DIY. It is your call, When it comes longevity and accuracy of registration. ID's UFO Y system metal screw was inaccurate info. That was rubber belt Y system.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.
Whew~ changing color so many times wasn't easy. LOL
I love Blue!

[/QUOTE]



I just saw this video about using the screw drive in DTG printing application:

https://youtu.be/AzTlGzirTLE

I would love to see a video of the Neo3's stainless steel metal rod drive system and how solid and sound it is. A technical validation on how it is superior to a belt drive system I know would be appreciated by the DTG community. 

The Epson F2000 utilizes the belt drive, how is the Neo3's screw drive better? I just practiced changing the rubber belt on my Spectra and it only took me 10 minutes. BTW, I've never had an issue with registration after a couple of thousand prints. I guess more companies are using the belt drive because it works? Why don't you prove that your screw drive works better instead of just talking about it....to see is to believe! 

Please answer the question *directly *and not steer off topic. I also noticed that you said that the Neo3 will be $1000 more than the Spectra, by the looks of your signature...you decided to match the price of the Spectra after all?

*Thank You.*


----------



## Rodney

> Please answer the question directly and not steer off topic. I also noticed that you said that the Neo3 will be $1000 more than the Spectra, by the looks of your signature...you decided to match the price of the Spectra after all?


Why are you bringing up an old discussion from like a month ago? Are you missing drama?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Stainless metal screw vs rubber belt. Which one will last longer? After couple years? Is EPSON F2000 the best printer?
Price? One spectra owner told me Spectra price who ordered Neo3.
How many times I have to post these? Never said better or bad.
Differnces are.
Differences Neo vs spectra 
Spectra and Neo3 are using r3000 epson base. Therefore it will the same speed. Next generation 600 also on same speed mode.
Differencs are.
1. RIP. Which is very important matter on choose DTG. Since you are new Pls study in TSF. Printing quality is often go by RIP choice and printer's skill.
2. Printer Control system. Switches vs Switches+remote by tablet.
Tablet uses: load information on service/maintenance, convenient contact to Mfg. Upgrade possible anytime. Easy to track all activities.
3. Z(platen up and down). Neo3 Electronic vs Spectra Mmanual by 4 screws on bottom of platen.
4. Neo3 used Case. Spectra did not.(pictures are available everywhere).
5. Neo3 engine can upgrade to any future printers wil come out. Modular.2 pieces. Not attached as NeoFlex original. Same base to all other future printers. Take it down and put new one on.
Spectra: unknown by me yet.
6. Same ink bag system.
7. Same CYMK and W
8. Same engine. Epson3000. Both companies are working on next version but 600 is identical engine as 3000. Nothing different than number name.
9. AA inks are Degassed (degas process will lose 3-5% ink volume). Spectra inks unknown.
10. Price: Neo3 will be more.
11. Neo3 Printing area. 13W x 19L inches. Spectra: probably similar. I have no info.
12. Spectra is rubber belt drive system. Neo3 is stainless steel metal Rod drive system same as original NeoFlex.
13. Spectra print white ink and you have to push CYMK print button again. 2 push for dark shirts.
14. Neo one click on computer or Tablet all are printed by RIP. Both layers.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## murtceps

Rodney,

I'm asking a video proof! Is that too much to ask? Wow, I see preferential treatment here


----------



## murtceps

rodney said:


> why are you bringing up an old discussion from like a month ago? Are you missing drama?


*because technical questions are not answered directly!!!*


----------



## Rodney

> I'm asking a video proof! Is that too much to ask? Wow, I see preferential treatment here


Exactly how is that preferential? 

You ask a vendor for information, they post the information, then you try to call them out for posting the information you asked for.

You repeat this process over and over even after they've answered the question and the discussion has moved on. It's like you don't actually want the information, you just want the drama that goes with it. Whether you were doing that with Spectra, Brother, Anajet or Gildan, after a while it gets old.

If you want to talk about preferential. Let's talk about how you talk about your obvious "preferences" and biases  

I can honestly say I don't have any favorites here and no skin in the game (never have). Can you really say the same?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

murtceps said:


> *because technical questions are not answered directly!!!*


Not going say anymore other than a photo. Just happened to be at the office


----------



## murtceps

Rodney said:


> Exactly how is that preferential?
> 
> You ask a vendor for information, they post the information, then you try to call them out for posting the information you asked for.
> 
> You repeat this process over and over even after they've answered the question and the discussion has moved on. It's like you don't actually want the information, you just want the drama that goes with it. Whether you were doing that with Spectra, Brother, Anajet or Gildan, after a while it gets old.
> 
> If you want to talk about preferential. Let's talk about how you talk about your obvious "preferences" and biases
> 
> I can honestly say I don't have any favorites here and no skin in the game (never have). Can you really say the same?



I had 2 very simple questions on my post:

*1. Can AA post a video proof of the Neo3's screw drive system?*
*2. Did AA decide to match Spectra's price after all??*

Wow Rodney! I guess my questions were too difficult for Peter to answer?


----------



## 23spiderman

not sure this will satisfy "inquiring minds", but i did see the Neo 2 (3880) and the Neo 3 (3000) in operation at the NBM Show in Arlington, Texas. both were printing "spot on". the drive screw in the Neo 3 is smaller than the Neo 2, but there was no vibration, shaking, jumping, whatsoever. it was very smooth, and while it was faster than the Neo 2 (3880), you are limited to just whatever fits on the platen. and the platen itself moves, which i consider a negative. i prefer the printer to move over the substrate.

the price was $7,995, but the show special was $6,995.


----------



## Rodney

murtceps said:


> I had 2 very simple questions on my post:
> 
> *1. Can AA post a video proof of the Neo3's screw drive system?*
> *2. Did AA decide to match Spectra's price after all??*
> 
> Wow Rodney! I guess my questions were too difficult for Peter to answer?


I guess so. Reading through the thread, it sounds like he tried to answer it. 

I guess you win. Can we move on now?


----------



## murtceps

Rodney said:


> I guess so. Reading through the thread, it sounds like he tried to answer it.
> 
> I guess you win. Can we move on now?


There’s a saying and a concept going back to Aristotle called _ethos_. Your character is revealed in your writing. It is hard for a writer to pull off a con. Write long enough and your soul will be laid bare for all to see. 

This forum is very transparent...posts can easily be moderated and edited. I'm true to what I say and write on this forum, because one can easily track back past postings....enough said!!


----------



## Rodney

murtceps said:


> There’s a saying and a concept going back to Aristotle called _ethos_. Your character is revealed in your writing. It is hard for a writer to pull off a con. Write long enough and your soul will be laid bare for all to see.
> 
> This forum is very transparent...posts can easily be moderated and edited. I'm true to what I say and write on this forum, because one can easily track back past postings....enough said!!


Great. I'm glad we can move on now


----------



## Rodney

Let's keep this on the topic of the comparison between the two machines (although I think they've been pretty compared out by this point  ) 

I think the original poster definitely got their money's worth on this thread


----------



## ahhhjota

Hi All,


I'm looking to expand in the near future and debating between the 2 printers in this thread. 

I am a current F2000 owner w EZ speed treater. Great machine but at the price point,size, print head issues i've had in the last few months I'm liking what i'm hearing about the spectra and neo3. 


Since the price points are similar its coming down to the RIP and availability. 

I used the cadlink rip last year on a trial for 30 days and while it was better than Garment creator i just felt it was to complicated to use to get the prints where i felt they needed to be. (spent tons of time with EZ support about settings and color profiles) 

Thats when i tried out neo rip for f2000 and since then its been smooth sailing. 

So my dilemma is do i get the spectra w/cadlink now, with uncertainty of the RIP or do wait not knowing a release date for the neo3 with a rip i like! 

Decisions decisions...


----------



## okprinter

ahhhjota said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to expand in the near future and debating between the 2 printers in this thread.
> 
> I am a current F2000 owner w EZ speed treater. Great machine but at the price point,size, print head issues i've had in the last few months I'm liking what i'm hearing about the spectra and neo3.
> 
> 
> Since the price points are similar its coming down to the RIP and availability.
> 
> I used the cadlink rip last year on a trial for 30 days and while it was better than Garment creator i just felt it was to complicated to use to get the prints where i felt they needed to be. (spent tons of time with EZ support about settings and color profiles)
> 
> Thats when i tried out neo rip for f2000 and since then its been smooth sailing.
> 
> So my dilemma is do i get the spectra w/cadlink now, with uncertainty of the RIP or do wait not knowing a release date for the neo3 with a rip i like!
> 
> Decisions decisions...


I have the F2000 with the NeoRip and hope to have my Neo3 in the next few weeks. I am like that I will have the same Rip for my two printers. And will soon know how the Neo3 Prints...Will share more when I know more.


----------



## ahhhjota

thanks Okprinter!

Are you one of the beta users that will get it soon ?


----------



## lazographics

ahhhjota said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to expand in the near future and debating between the 2 printers in this thread.
> 
> I am a current F2000 owner w EZ speed treater. Great machine but at the price point,size, print head issues i've had in the last few months I'm liking what i'm hearing about the spectra and neo3.
> 
> 
> Since the price points are similar its coming down to the RIP and availability.
> 
> I used the cadlink rip last year on a trial for 30 days and while it was better than Garment creator i just felt it was to complicated to use to get the prints where i felt they needed to be. (spent tons of time with EZ support about settings and color profiles)
> 
> Thats when i tried out neo rip for f2000 and since then its been smooth sailing.
> 
> So my dilemma is do i get the spectra w/cadlink now, with uncertainty of the RIP or do wait not knowing a release date for the neo3 with a rip i like!
> 
> Decisions decisions...


Our version of the cadlink rip which we call Spectra Rip has each queue preset to give you the best possible prints, specifically for our Spectra 3000 printer, right from install without having to adjust settings. Now if you like to adjust the settings then you of course have that option to. I spent many hours testing different settings till I found the right combination to give the prints that I felt were of the highest quality and also saved on ink. Cadlink software will vary from company to company since they have the capability to change settings and sell it that way to the customer.


----------



## okprinter

ahhhjota said:


> thanks Okprinter!
> 
> Are you one of the beta users that will get it soon ?


yes..Will share more when I know more.


----------



## Island Designs

I'm super happy with the new Spectra CadLink RIP. They a have setting set up great and I run 2 Spectra's on the same RIP.


----------



## tchandler52

We decided to add a neo, which will make 3 dtg printers and growing. Looking forward to receiving it and seeing the hype with the rip.


----------



## Island Designs

Almost at the 1 yr anniversary on my first Spectra with regular maintenance I'm still on the original print head. The new cadlink rip gives great print quality with great detail and spot on color matching. I also get to run both my Spectra's on 1 rip.


----------



## murtceps

I'm running 2 Spectra 3000 on 1 CADlink RIP as well. Planning on buying 2 P600 when Team Spectra releases it.


----------



## tchandler52

When you say that you are running your printers on one rip do you mean that you are using the rip to print on all 4 printers at the same time ?


----------



## lazographics

tchandler52 said:


> When you say that you are running your printers on one rip do you mean that you are using the rip to print on all 4 printers at the same time ?


I think these guys are only doing 2 at a time at the moment but yes they are printing to both at the same time and 4 is possible.


----------



## tchandler52

Cool. Sounds like that can be very productive. I may need to look into purchasing cadlink for our other printers.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

okprinter said:


> I have the F2000 with the NeoRip and hope to have my Neo3 in the next few weeks. I am like that I will have the same Rip for my two printers. And will soon know how the Neo3 Prints...Will share more when I know more.


I hope it's not going to be few weeks anymore. Your name is on top of the lists on following week. It was long journey. I thank you so much for your patient. I made long post in NeoFlex forum.
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Island Designs

tchandler52 said:


> Cool. Sounds like that can be very productive. I may need to look into purchasing cadlink for our other printers.


Originally I had 2 separate RIP's ( 1 for each printer ), I find it much more productive using the same (CadLink) RIP for 2 printers.


----------



## shirtmaine

I just received my Spectra 3880 DTG and pretreat combo. I have to say this printer rocks!!! I'm really impressed with it, so impressed I just ordered a Spectra 3000. I'm looking forward to being able to run both of these printers on single installation of the Cadlink rip. It's going to be nice to run all of my Spectra DTGs from one computer.

Thank you Jay, Anthony, Billy, and rest of the Spectra Clan!!


----------



## lazographics

shirtmaine said:


> I just received my Spectra 3880 DTG and pretreat combo. I have to say this printer rocks!!! I'm really impressed with it, so impressed I just ordered a Spectra 3000. I'm looking forward to being able to run both of these printers on single installation of the Cadlink rip. It's going to be nice to run all of my Spectra DTGs from one computer.
> 
> Thank you Jay, Anthony, Billy, and rest of the Spectra Clan!!


Your welcome sir! And thank you for trusting in us!


----------



## Island Designs

shirtmaine said:


> I just received my Spectra 3880 DTG and pretreat combo. I have to say this printer rocks!!! I'm really impressed with it, so impressed I just ordered a Spectra 3000. I'm looking forward to being able to run both of these printers on single installation of the Cadlink rip. It's going to be nice to run all of my Spectra DTGs from one computer.
> 
> Thank you Jay, Anthony, Billy, and rest of the Spectra Clan!!


I'm running 2 Spectra's 3000 on the same RIP. You can run both the Spectra 3000 and 3880 on the RIP? I thought it had to be the same driver.


----------



## lazographics

Island Designs said:


> I'm running 2 Spectra's 3000 on the same RIP. You can run both the Spectra 3000 and 3880 on the RIP? I thought it had to be the same driver.


Yes you can install both Spectra 3000 and Spectra 3880 and print at the same in Spectra Rip.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

shirtmaine said:


> I just received my Spectra 3880 DTG and pretreat combo. I have to say this printer rocks!!! I'm really impressed with it, so impressed I just ordered a Spectra 3000. I'm looking forward to being able to run both of these printers on single installation of the Cadlink rip. It's going to be nice to run all of my Spectra DTGs from one computer.
> 
> Thank you Jay, Anthony, Billy, and rest of the Spectra Clan!!


You're very much welcome and glad to have you. Sorry I saw this late, I don't really use this site much but please get ahold of me so I can give you our maintenance checklist


----------



## Island Designs

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> You're very much welcome and glad to have you. Sorry I saw this late, I don't really use this site much but please get ahold of me so I can give you our maintenance checklist


Spectra should have Billy do a maintenance thread in the Spectra section, just an idea.


----------



## lazographics

Island Designs said:


> Spectra should have Billy do a maintenance thread in the Spectra section, just an idea.


I'll post some instructions up soon. I like to keep it basic and simple. Maintenance should be seen as easy to do and not as a chore.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

I agree and Billy has great videos. All Hollywood style done in Nevada lol


----------



## murtceps

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I agree and Billy has great videos. All Hollywood style done in Nevada lol


 What? What? Are my DTG tips & tricks...chop liver to you? 

Looking forward to some Bollywood style DTG maintenance videos from Mr. Lazo!


----------



## lazographics

I have a video on my YouTube channel I did months ago. You can check it out and other videos at Spectra Dtg Support channel. Like I said I keep it basic and simple. Some people get to technical. It's just cleaning a printer not open heart surgery.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

murtceps said:


> What? What? Are my DTG tips & tricks...chop liver to you?
> 
> Looking forward to some Bollywood style DTG maintenance videos from Mr. Lazo!


LOL nope quite the opposite. Mine are all simple and boring. His are like watching an action packed movie with Arnold lol


----------



## Island Designs

Spectra has just upgraded the platen with the "4 Corner Platen Micro Height Adjustment". I will order 1 today and update everyone.


----------



## paata01

Just ordered today third Spectra 3000 and Spectra SprayStation, this machine is absolutely amazing, I have been using other dtg printers (will not mention names) and Spectra is really different in every aspect, what's most interesting, Spectra team innovates on every aspect, new electronics, new RIP software, btw SPECTRA RIP is worthy to mention here, unlike other RIP (i have been using two other rip), you can print one pass (Christmas time) you can control level of ink, you can rip art in advance and many other useful features that kinda have best of every other RIP software. for those who don't know I have spectra printer, its been more than a year already, probably very first ones ever manufactured.
Thank you Spectra team for making entry level into DTG business from tens of thousands of dollars to just couple of thousands.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Thank you Peter! You are one mean printer man! (but a nice guy lol)


----------



## Island Designs

paata01 said:


> Just ordered today third Spectra 3000 and Spectra SprayStation, this machine is absolutely amazing, I have been using other dtg printers (will not mention names) and Spectra is really different in every aspect, what's most interesting, Spectra team innovates on every aspect, new electronics, new RIP software, btw SPECTRA RIP is worthy to mention here, unlike other RIP (i have been using two other rip), you can print one pass (Christmas time) you can control level of ink, you can rip art in advance and many other useful features that kinda have best of every other RIP software. for those who don't know I have spectra printer, its been more than a year already, probably very first ones ever manufactured.
> Thank you Spectra team for making entry level into DTG business from tens of thousands of dollars to just couple of thousands.


Peter,

You will love the new Spectra Cadlink RIP, print quality is off the carts and you will be able to run all 3 of your printers on 1 computer. If you were pretreating by hand the SprayStation will also improve your quality and production. Are you using IA inks? If not I would also recommend the IA ink the 35 second cure speeds up production and the stretchability is amazing.


----------



## paata01

Island Designs said:


> Peter,
> 
> You will love the new Spectra Cadlink RIP, print quality is off the carts and you will be able to run all 3 of your printers on 1 computer. If you were pretreating by hand the SprayStation will also improve your quality and production. Are you using IA inks? If not I would also recommend the IA ink the 35 second cure speeds up production and the stretchability is amazing.


Yes, its really useful feature to run all printers from one laptop and one RIP, I was pre-treating with pre-treatment machine before too, I like the way SS is designed, keep it simple and fast, easy to clean, easy to maintain. I am using Spectra Digital Inks, guys have amazing service and fast shipping, never tried IA inks though.


----------



## Island Designs

You will love the IA 35 second cure, with 3 printers you will need it.


----------



## paata01

thanks, I there a link to check this out, IA inks.


----------



## Island Designs

paata01 said:


> thanks, I there a link to check this out, IA inks.


Here is a link:

Image Armor E-SERIES Inks | Image Armor Inks - Direct to Garment Printing Inks


----------



## paata01

Thank you, So its called E-Series right, just want to get correct one. I see my current supplier listed as distributor will get samples from them.


----------



## DTGSon

offbeatzombie said:


> Which will bring revolution to the DTG printing?
> 
> Which will be on the top?
> 
> Neoflex 3 or Spectra 600


BUY Spectra 600.
Neo3 still in "research and development phase". Engineers cannot focus on machine because too busy fixing many problems with Neo2. 
Neo3 made only for intention to compete and undercut competitor without thinking about building good machine for consumer. Price has almost doubled since original pricing. MORE INFORMATION TO COME MY FRIENDS.


----------



## NSDdesign

As a current and very happy (with the machine) original NEO owner, I find this all quite sad and highly informational. I hate to read that a company who put out a killer (I know we can all agree on that) "first" machine in this crazy and quickly evolving DTG world, is now having these types of issues. I can easily understand how one could find themselves in that position though if handled as it has been, but I do pray that positive changes are made and the bad habits of those involved change and evolve as they should. I guess time will tell.

I an a current NEO owner. Extremely happy with my machine/RIP, yet I was never really satisfied with the company after a seemingly small request on my behalf turned into a personal attack. It was right then and there I decided to remain a machine supporter only. I am growing and looking away from AA as an option for a new machine due to this and of constant other similar stories and information. It's disheartening. Right now, to me and many others, Spectra is obviously producing great results on a steady basis, so as a small business owner, I see the opportunity at hand with a switch to their machine.

I agree that Peter's story is quite incredible. And he knocked it out of the park with the original NEOflex, I just wish for his and the company's sake, they/he could be more honest about the hurdles they are facing and be upfront about issues and what not. A great machine will sell itself and if you get lapped by competitors, well, that's just business and you have to adjust. The proof should be in the pudding, if the NEO 2 and 3 do come out and produce killer garments with little issue (it's what it's all about at the core of it) then it would just a continued success story for AA, and my hats off to them for the machines they make/sell. The personal issues of the company itself need to go away as well thou to make the whole experience worth it all to the end users. Just my 2¢


----------



## jones75

NSDdesign said:


> As a current and very happy (with the machine) original NEO owner, I find this all quite sad and highly informational. I hate to read that a company who put out a killer (I know we can all agree on that) "first" machine in this crazy and quickly evolving DTG world, is now having these types of issues. I can easily understand how one could find themselves in that position though if handled as it has been, but I do pray that positive changes are made and the bad habits of those involved change and evolve as they should. I guess time will tell.
> 
> I an a current NEO owner. Extremely happy with my machine/RIP, yet I was never really satisfied with the company after a seemingly small request on my behalf turned into a personal attack. It was right then and there I decided to remain a machine supporter only. I am growing and looking away from AA as an option for a new machine due to this and of constant other similar stories and information. It's disheartening. Right now, to me and many others, Spectra is obviously producing great results on a steady basis, so as a small business owner, I see the opportunity at hand with a switch to their machine.
> 
> I agree that Peter's story is quite incredible. And he knocked it out of the park with the original NEOflex, I just wish for his and the company's sake, they/he could be more honest about the hurdles they are facing and be upfront about issues and what not. A great machine will sell itself and if you get lapped by competitors, well, that's just business and you have to adjust. The proof should be in the pudding, if the NEO 2 and 3 do come out and produce killer garments with little issue (it's what it's all about at the core of it) then it would just a continued success story for AA, and my hats off to them for the machines they make/sell. The personal issues of the company itself need to go away as well thou to make the whole experience worth it all to the end users. Just my 2¢


These are some of the exact same reasons that I sold my Neoflex's and ended up buying two Spectra 3000's and in hindsight it was the best move I've made in this DTG world.


----------



## Justin Walker

NSDdesign said:


> I hate to read that a company who put out a killer (I know we can all agree on that) "first" machine in this crazy and quickly evolving DTG world, is now having these types of issues.


For the sake of accuracy, the FlexiJet was technically the first DTG printer sold by All American. Also, that was my first printer when I dove into this crazy world of DTG!


----------



## NSDdesign

Justin Walker said:


> For the sake of accuracy, the FlexiJet was technically the first DTG printer sold by All American. Also, that was my first printer when I dove into this crazy world of DTG!


Whoa whoa whoa, wasn't that a Belquette printer?


----------



## Justin Walker

NSDdesign said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, wasn't that a Belquette printer?


The guys from Belquette designed it, but AA paid them to develop the machine and thus acted as the master distributor. It was a joint venture between both companies - AA was the much larger company at the time, and the investment allowed Belquette to really grow and expand in the DTG world.

Peter Choi was the man selling FlexiJet printers, and my first DTG equipment invoice reflects All American rather than Belquette.

The point could be made that AA technically wasn't the developer of the Flexi, but truth be told the Neoflex also came from a third party developer - this is not uncommon in this industry.


----------



## NSDdesign

Coolness. Thanks for the history lesson. I just remember seeing it badged as a Belquette printer, not AA badged.

It pretty incredible what Belquette is doing now as well.

OK, sorry for the off topicness......back to it.


----------



## Island Designs

> [quote name="NSDdesign" post=3261538]As a current and very happy (with the machine) original NEO owner, I find this all quite sad and highly informational. I hate to read that a company who put out a killer (I know we can all agree on that) "first" machine in this crazy and quickly evolving DTG world, is now having these types of issues. I can easily understand how one could find themselves in that position though if handled as it has been, but I do pray that positive changes are made and the bad habits of those involved change and evolve as they should. I guess time will tell.
> 
> I an a current NEO owner. Extremely happy with my machine/RIP, yet I was never really satisfied with the company after a seemingly small request on my behalf turned into a personal attack. It was right then and there I decided to remain a machine supporter only. I am growing and looking away from AA as an option for a new machine due to this and of constant other similar stories and information. It's disheartening. Right now, to me and many others, Spectra is obviously producing great results on a steady basis, so as a small business owner, I see the opportunity at hand with a switch to their machine.
> 
> I agree that Peter's story is quite incredible. And he knocked it out of the park with the original NEOflex, I just wish for his and the company's sake, they/he could be more honest about the hurdles they are facing and be upfront about issues and what not. A great machine will sell itself and if you get lapped by competitors, well, that's just business and you have to adjust. The proof should be in the pudding, if the NEO 2 and 3 do come out and produce killer garments with little issue (it's what it's all about at the core of it) then it would just a continued success story for AA, and my hats off to them for the machines they make/sell. The personal issues of the company itself need to go away as well thou to make the whole experience worth it all to the end users. Just my 2¢


These are some of the exact same reasons that I sold my Neoflex's and ended up buying two Spectra 3000's and in hindsight it was the best move I've made in this DTG world.[/QUOTE] 
Manufacturing an A3 Epson (3000 or 600) is different than a A2 (4000 or 4880), from my unberstanding it actually could be considered a harder build on the A3.


----------



## jmcgurren

My Spectra 3000 landed a couple weeks ago and I just inked it up this week. So far I am very impressed with the printer. I have owned a Neoflex for 4 years now which has been good but it has it's downfalls with the turtle speed and white ink output. Seems I always had to print on the best ringspun cotton shirt on the market to get a nice white. So far with the spectra I have printed 50/50 Gildan crewneck sweatshirts and a cheap jerzees tee and still got a white that looks like it was screen printed it's so white. Kudos to Image Armor also for this because I am running their newest white formula for the e-series ink which I believe is still in testing. Image armor ink is awesome for both the 30 second cure time and it's ability to print on 100% poly with white ink. Between that and the spectra spitting out super whites at a fast speed I feel like I am no longer printing limited stock in an unlimited market - an issue I have dealt with since the day I owned my 4880. I am also impressed with the quality of the print. As most people know the Neoflex is known for its ability to produce a very high quality image so I was nervous with going to a faster printer since speed usually sacrifices quality, but the spectra is producing some awesome images since I went with spectra rip with my purchase. The guys at Spectra are top notch and real dudes who are putting everything they have into making this printer great, and it is getting even better. The new electronics make it a simple machine to run - chip reset button right on the front (with Neoflex I had to chip reset every cart itself), load button on front allows for s single push for one pass or push and hold for two pass. The platens are now micro adjustable which takes seconds to z-axis, and there is a couple of new threadable platens (t-shirt and hoodie) coming out soon I have been told as well. They are even branding it a little different now. Printer purchases in the next couple of months all get a sick domed sticker with their new logo. All this info came when I picked up my printer at their office and had pizza and beer on Jay (the owner) at their NJ office. 
Another thing I really like is the modular option. The printer is changeable with 4 small screws on each side so you can drop on another if you want to rotate and flush each one or if you have an issue and need to send one in - no down time ever. I am thinking about going with either a modular 600 or just getting the whole thing for my second one when it releases soon. I have also been told there is going to be a crazy price on getting one whole set up with another modular included. 
My Neoflex is getting picked up this weekend it is sold, right now it's too close to my spectra (I can barely walk between the two) and there is no room left for the old dinosaur in here.


----------



## jmcgurren

Oh one more thing here is my first print off the spectra - a new fishing line I am working on. This was like a 6 and a half min print but it is 12x18 inches. Would have probably taken like double that time on the Neoflex and the white would not have been as solid.


----------



## joedough

Interesting reading the last few days, there seems to be several Neoflex to Spectra converts in the last few weeks. Also good to hear the feedback on the comparison between the two. For those of us on the fence it would be great to hear more information from users who know both machines or at least know the previous Neoflex generation machines as the Neo3 is delayed in production/development.

Spectra definitely picking up steam!


----------



## jefmork

joedough said:


> Interesting reading the last few days, there seems to be several Neoflex to Spectra converts in the last few weeks. Also good to hear the feedback on the comparison between the two. For those of us on the fence it would be great to hear more information from users who know both machines or at least know the previous Neoflex generation machines as the Neo3 is delayed in production/development.
> 
> Spectra definitely picking up steam!



no one is getting back to me at AA about getting their Neo2 or Neo 3. anyone know how long it takes to get a Spectra???


----------



## murtceps

jefmork said:


> no one is getting back to me at AA about getting their Neo2 or Neo 3. anyone know how long it takes to get a Spectra???


Hi Jef,

Please call me at: 877-304-3434 Ext. 0 and I'll be happy to discuss pricing and availability with you.

Thanks.


----------



## paata01

I never used Neoflex, but I am 2 years Spectra user, and they work amazing. I have 3 Spectras, here is angle from my work table. 3 Spectra firing over 500 t-shirts a day. I like pressurized ink system, it solve gravity problems, Spectra is easy to use, easy to maintain, that's my priority in DTG business.


----------



## jefmork

cool Peter!

I'm still trying to decide which dtg printer to buy. might check out one of the coming trade shows.

still wondering why there arent any replies from AA regarding my inquiry on the neo2 and neo3

spectra and their modular option is starting to make more sense


----------



## paata01

jefmork said:


> cool Peter!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide which dtg printer to buy. might check out one of the coming trade shows.
> 
> still wondering why there arent any replies from AA regarding my inquiry on the neo2 and neo3
> 
> spectra and their modular option is starting to make more sense


Yeap, I do not want to be biased, as I never owner Neoflex. Spectra team thinks from customers viewpoint, having modular unit, as backup plan, sounds amazing to me. Last Spectra in my picture is the very first one ever manufactured, it worked flawlessly for years and will serve many more I am sure. We used EKprint RIP, before Spectra RIP was created, now switched all my units to SPECTRA RIP.


----------



## vizualbyte

Just put my deposit down for the Spectra 600. Talked with Jay and he seemed like a real nice guy. I am eagerly waiting for this printer as it has a lot of happy following here on this forum.
Sad to say I had to get my deposit back for my Neo3 as my business decisions couldn't wait any longer from all the delays.
I hope to show off all the new designs I have been working on with this printer. Better live up to my high expectations!


----------



## Island Designs

paata01 said:


> I never used Neoflex, but I am 2 years Spectra user, and they work amazing. I have 3 Spectras, here is angle from my work table. 3 Spectra firing over 500 t-shirts a day. I like pressurized ink system, it solve gravity problems, Spectra is easy to use, easy to maintain, that's my priority in DTG business.


Cool looking shop. 

What size ink bags are you using?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

Island Designs said:


> Cool looking shop.
> 
> What size ink bags are you using?


Lol my 1 liter bags


----------



## Island Designs

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Lol my 1 liter bags


I'm gonna try the 1 liter bags for the white and keep the cmyk at the 250 ml.


----------



## paata01

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Lol my 1 liter bags


You got it, those are 1 liter bags from DTGPRINTERPARTS, I fill them up to 2 liters each. and let it print forever, I still don't understand why people buy 250 MIL, its like changing ink bags every week. I forgot when I changed bags last time, even was thinking to get 1 Gallon  but figured out its very inconvenient to control 4 separate 1 gallon bags.


----------



## Island Designs

paata01 said:


> You got it, those are 1 liter bags from DTGPRINTERPARTS, I fill them up to 2 liters each. and let it print forever, I still don't understand why people buy 250 MIL, its like changing ink bags every week. I forgot when I changed bags last time, even was thinking to get 1 Gallon  but figured out its very inconvenient to control 4 separate 1 gallon bags.


Wow, 2 liters in each bag! Time is money.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS

It sure is!


----------



## Island Designs

Looks like Spectra is releasing the 600.


----------



## paata01

Island Designs said:


> Wow, 2 liters in each bag! Time is money.


Only issue I found is pressure can be too strong and can clog lines going into cartridges, I lay big bags flat it's probably safest and best way to keep them flowing without any issues, white inks settle very fast when they are hanging upside down pigment settles in couplings first, sometimes clogging lines, when I have ink starvation issue first thing, I disconnect line from cartridge and check if there is any flow. I think, bags laying requires more attention and takes more space but it's the best way to prevent any probable clogs in carts and lines.


----------



## Island Designs

paata01 said:


> Only issue I found is pressure can be too strong and can clog lines going into cartridges, I lay big bags flat it's probably safest and best way to keep them flowing without any issues, white inks settle very fast when they are hanging upside down pigment settles in couplings first, sometimes clogging lines, when I have ink starvation issue first thing, I disconnect line from cartridge and check if there is any flow. I think, bags laying requires more attention and takes more space but it's the best way to prevent any probable clogs in carts and lines.


Yes, I lower the ink bags at night and lay them flat. I also agitate them every morning. I'm going to try the 1 liter bags for the white.


----------



## lcmkr59s

I have a spectra spray station and looking for instructions on how to replace the timing on the belt. We had to replace the motor / pump and now the timing is off on the sliding of the tray. Any way of correcting this? Manual out there that we can read to help?
Anything is appreciated. 
R


----------



## Eddie99

paata01 said:


> I never used Neoflex, but I am 2 years Spectra user, and they work amazing. I have 3 Spectras, here is angle from my work table. 3 Spectra firing over 500 t-shirts a day. I like pressurized ink system, it solve gravity problems, Spectra is easy to use, easy to maintain, that's my priority in DTG business.


Cool shop! I'm running 2 Spectra's myself. What ink are you using? And where do you get the 1 liter bags?


----------

